# Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?



## Painkiller (2. Februar 2010)

*Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Hallo Leute...

Wie schauts aus, was haltet ihr von Verschwörungstheorien? 

Wie z. B. 

1. Die Mondlandung wurde von der NASA vorgetäuscht.

2. Die USA besitzt ein abgestürztes Raumschiff

3. Auf Area 51 werden nicht nur irdische Flugobjekte testgeflogen

4. HIV stammt in Wirklichkeit aus Laboren

5. Der 11. September war ein Inside-Job

6. Die Deutschen haben im 2. Weltkrieg an Flugscheiben gebaut

7. Ist es möglich mit HAARP die Gedanken zu manipulieren?

8. Philadelphia Experiment - Ein  Versuch, ein Schiff unsichtbar sind, die angeblich verursacht schweren  Schaden für Besatzungsmitglieder an Bord.

9. Präsident Roosevelt habe Informationen über den  bevorstehenden Angriff der Japaner auf Pearl Harbour absichtlich zurückgehalten, um so den Eintritt der USA in  den Zweiten Weltkrieg in der Öffentlichkeit durchsetzen zu können

10. Robert Lazar- Lazar wurde durch seine Behauptung bekannt, er habe im Zeitraum von 1988  bis 1989 an einem Projekt am Papoose Lake, in der Nähe des Groom Lake, gearbeitet. Nach eigenen Angaben war  er dort als Physiker im geheimen militärischen Bereich S-4  (Sector Four) mit dem Studium von mutmaßlich außerirdischen Ufos  beschäftigt.

Um nur mal ein paar zu nennen....^^

Alles Humbug oder könnte an einigen Theorien wirklich was dran sein? 

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Folterknecht (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Zu AIDS:

Es besteht die nicht unwahrscheinliche Möglichkeit, daß Aids durch ein Versehen und Unkenntnis (SIV) entstanden ist. Es gibt eine Variante die bei einigen Affenarten auftritt (SIV). Nun wurden in den (ich glaube) 50/60er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts Affennieren als Nährlösung für die Herstellung von Impfstoffen in Afrika verwendet. Es ist denkbar, daß über diese Kette der SIV-Virus unbeabsichtigt auf den Menschen "übertragen" wurde und er in einigen Fällen in der Lage war sich an zu passen (HIV). Das Krankheitsbild von "Aids" ist in Afrika sicher nicht weiter beachtet, geschweige den untersucht worden, aus den örtlichen Gegebenheiten resultierend. 

Erst als Touristen sich ansteckten und den Erreger nach Nordamerika brachten und einige Zeit ins Land strich, begann man (Nach)forschungen an zu stellen, letzteres ist ja allgemein bekann.



Und was an Deinem 6. Punkt angeht - das ist ja nun mehr oder minder bekannt und unbestritten. Es seih denn Du meinst Addi und "Hühner"-Heinrich hätten in direkten Verhandlungen mit außerirdischen Mächten zwecks Technologietransfer gestanden.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Zu den Punkten: Das sind nur ein paar Beispiele... Ihr könnt gerne eingene Theorien mit ins Spiel bringen...

@ Folterknecht

Um deine Frage zu beantworten: Nein, das mein ich nicht....


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

1. Die Mondlandung wurde von der NASA vorgetäuscht.
schwachsinn / gegenteil schon bewiesen
2. Die USA besitzt ein abgestürztes Raumschiff
möglich nicht prüfbar
3. Auf Area 51 werden nicht nur irdische Flugobjekte testgeflogen
möglich nicht prüfbar
4. HIV stammt in Wirklichkeit aus Laboren
glaub ich nicht liegt eher daran dann es in Afrika Menschen gibt/gab die Menschaffenfleisch gegessen haben
5. Der 11. September war ein Inside-Job
schwachsinn / gegenteil schon bewiesen
bzw. wenn nur zum Teil (es hat jemand viel Geld damit verdient) WTC Besitzer/Mieter von Versicherung
6. Die Deutschen haben im 2. Weltkrieg an Flugscheiben gebaut
keine Ahnung aber sie haben an vielen Dingen gebaut/ hatten viele Pläne
ohne Russlandfeldzug wäre wohl einiges davon realität geworden
und ohne den Eintritt der USA in den 2. Weltkrieg erst recht
aber selbst vor dem Japanischen Angriff auf Hawai gab es ja schon lieferungen an England und auch Russland (aber bin ich mir nicht sicher (LKW für Stalinorgel)
7. Ist es möglich mit HAARP die Gedanken zu manipulieren?
? was soll das denn sein noch nie gehört aber ich glaube nein
jedenfalls nicht über große Strecken
Washingten DC nach Moskau (denke ich nicht)
aber da gab es auf beiden Seiten im Kalten Krieg ja viele dinge die wir nicht wissen

8. Kennedy wurde im Auftrag der CIA ermordet oder von Castro (Cuba) oder Mafia (event auch allen 3) es ist aber bewiesen in meinen Augen das es nicht der war der sofort dannach selbst erschossen wurde (Osswald)

9. alle Akte X Folgen

mag ein Teil Wahrheit in einigen sein


----------



## A3000T (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



> 1. Die Mondlandung wurde von der NASA vorgetäuscht.


Unfug


> 2. Die USA besitzt ein abgestürztes Raumschiff


Stimmt, eines heißt Challenger, das andere Columbia.



> 3. Auf Area 51 werden nicht nur irdische Flugobjekte testgeflogen


Unfug



> 4. HIV stammt in Wirklichkeit aus Laboren


Warum sollte man Hartz IV im Labor entwickelt haben?



> 5. Der 11. September war ein Inside-Job


Ist doch allgemein bekannt, dass das chilenische Militär geputscht hat. Allerdings mit Hilfe der USA, also wohl nur teilweise Inside Job.



> 6. Die Deutschen haben im 2. Weltkrieg an Flugscheiben gebaut


Gut möglich, Frisbee ist ja auch was tolles.



> 7. Ist es möglich mit HAARP die Gedanken zu manipulieren?


Warum sich die Mühe machen? Die meisten Leute sind inzwischen so verblödet, dass sie das glauben, was sie zuletzt gehört haben.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Nun erstmal zu HAARP...
HAARP ? Wikipedia

Wie gesagt die oben genannten Dinge sind nur Beispiele und eine kleine Auswahl. Ich werd die Liste weiter ergänzen....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Hallo Leute...
> 
> Wie schauts aus, was haltet ihr von Verschwörungstheorien?



Ich will nicht anzweifeln, dass es ganz selten mal eine gibt, die einen wahren Kern hat (müsste man im Einzelfall sachlich diskutieren, aber das klappt in diesem Forum erfahrungsgemäß nicht), aber zu 99% sind sie einfach nur Stuß. Der Grund ist auch klar ersichtlich:
Verschwörungstheorien werden durch die Bank von Laien aufgestellt, die weder über alle Informationen verfügen (i.d.R. bzw. spätestens in späteren Stadien der Theorie-Reife werden Informationen oder ganze Informationsquellen sogar geleugnet), die nicht über das nötige Hintergrundwissen für die Interpretation verfügen (z.T. lesen sie sich selektiv das Wissen an, dass ihre Meinung unterstützt - aber auch nur das) und die die Theorie nicht ausgehend von Fakten entwickeln, um zu einer Aussage zu kommen, sondern die mit einer Aussage (ihrer Meinung, die sich i.d.R. als 100%iges Gegenteil der offiziellen Analyse versteht) beginnen und sich eine Theorie zurechtschustern, zu der sie dann passende "Fakten" suchen (oder notfalls einfach erfinden / Gruppendynamik).

Wie gesagt: Selbst sowas kann einen Zufallstreffer landen. Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass "die" ("... da oben", "...*beliebige Nationalität*", "...vom Geheimdienst", etc.) tatsächlich mal was großes Vertuschen wollen (was immer mit einem enormen Risiko und selten mit größerem Nutzen verbunden wäre) und das ausgerechnet dann ein Verschwörungstheoretiker zufällig über die Wahrheit stolpert, ist doch arg gering.
Es gab in der Vergangenheit einige größere Täuschungsaktionen, über die mitlerweile Details bekannt sind - und afaik wurden sie in jedem einzelnen Fall von investigativen Journalisten aufgedeckt. Ggf. von staatlicher Seite her bestätigt, nachdem die Sache an Brisanz/Bedeutung verloren hat (siehe z.B. Details zu Projekt Jennifer). Aber noch nicht einmal hat eine vorfabrizierte Verschwörungstheorie zu einer belegbaren Wahrheit gepasst.
(oder auch nur merklich besser, als die offizielle Version)





Theorien im einzelnen sachlich zu diskutieren ist, wie erwähnt, hier schon mehrfach gescheitert (9/11, Haider, Außerirdische, Mondlandung - hatten wir alles schon.), deswegen nur Einzeiler. (Auf eine Diskussion über Verschwörungstheorien im generellen bin ich gespannt)



> 1. Die Mondlandung wurde von der NASA vorgetäuscht.


gibt es keine haltbaren Hinweise drauf, aber die ganze UdSSR brügte dafür, dass dem nicht so war.



> 2. Die USA besitzt ein abgestürztes Raumschiff


Die USA besitzen Trümer von mehreren abgestürtzen Raumfahrzeugen - primär ihren eigenen. Alles darüber hinausgehende basiert auf dem reinen Wunschdenken (Theorie ist imho der falsche Ausdruck), es gäbe oder gab nicht-terrestrisches Leben im Umkreis von 1AE innerhalb der letzten Jahrzehnte/-hunderte.



> 3. Auf Area 51 werden nicht nur irdische Flugobjekte testgeflogen


s.o. - kann man aber schon rein aus dem Sprachgebrauch her wiederlegen. Wenns von einem US-Stützpunkt operiert, kann man es wohl "irdisch" nennen.



> 4. HIV stammt in Wirklichkeit aus Laboren


Gibts afaik keinerlei Beweise für - aber genug Berichte darüber, wie Ostblock-Geheimdienste die CIA-Form dieses Gerüchtes aktiv im Westen verbreitet haben.



> 5. Der 11. September war ein Inside-Job


_siehe den xx-seitigen Thread dazu, in dem ausführlich jeder Hinweis auf diese Theorie demontiert, aber nicht einmal die Frage nach dem "wieso" beantwortet wird_



> 6. Die Deutschen haben im 2. Weltkrieg an Flugscheiben gebaut


Die Nazis haben Pläne für so viele kuriose Vehikel gewerkelt, dass kreisförmige Flugzeuge sicherlicht nicht ausgeschlossen sind (wären ja auch nicht die einzigen mit der Idee). Dafür, dass sie welche gebaut haben, gibt es keinerlei Hinweise und dafür, dass sie dafür XYZ-Technologien verwendeten... - s.o.



> 7. Ist es möglich mit HAARP die Gedanken zu manipulieren?


Bislang ist es nicht mal möglich, Gedanken zu lesen, geschweige denn auf 1000km Entfernungen und unter Verwendung eines flimmernden Reflektors gezielt darauf einzuwirken.




*moderative Anmerkung*:
Ich find Verschwörungstheorien auch interessant, aber sobald sich hier Leute in größerem Umfange über Hirngespinste ereifern, werde ich die Frage nach "Fakten oder RuKa?" stellen.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

@ ruyven_macaran

Wie schon erwähnt dient die oben genannte Auflistung nur als Beispiel. Mir geht es eingentlich darum, was ihr von Verschwörungstheorien im allgemeinen haltet.... Es muss nicht jede Theorie einzeln durchdiskutiert werden....

Ich fände es besser wenn man allgemein über diese Theorien diskutieren könnte...


----------



## herethic (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Intressante Diskussion...

Auch wenn Verschwörungstheorie ein negatives Wort ist.

Man kann es auch als andere denkensweise ansehen

Meine Meinung:


> 1. Die Mondlandung wurde von der NASA vorgetäuscht.
> 
> 2. Die USA besitzt ein abgestürztes Raumschiff
> 
> ...


1.Hab ich am anfang auch gedacht,wenn ich allerdings bedenke das damals die USA und die UdSSR einen Wettkampf haben scheint es mir plausibel.

Ich sag mal 60:40 das die Mondlandung nicht gefaket war.

2.Glaub ich nicht

3.Glaub ich nicht

4.:/

Bin mir nicht sicher,es gibt ja auch eine andere Krankheit (ich glaub es war Hepatites)die ist auch aus dem Labor ausgebrochen.

Ausserdem wenn die Krankheit naturel wäre(Urmenschen haben die Gehirne von Affen gegessen)dann wäre die Krankheit doch nicht erst 1960 ausgebrochen.

6.Wäre das so schlimm?

Scheint mir abstrakt

5.Ja glaube ich

7.Man kann sicherlich Gehirnzellen manipulieren oder jemanden etwas vergessen lassen(da Hirnzellen gestorben sind)aber ihn an etwas anderes glauben lasse glaub ich nicht.

8. 

9.Ungefähr wie 1. aber diesmal vertauscht


----------



## Väinämöinen (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



thrian schrieb:


> Intressante Diskussion...
> 
> Auch wenn Verschwörungstheorie ein negatives Wort ist.
> 
> Man kann es auch als andere denkensweise ansehen


Ich würde es eher auf eine Stufe mit religiösem Glauben stellen. Denn idR gibt es nicht einen seriösen Hinweis für solche Verschwörungstheorien, aber jede Menge dagegen.

Und die Mondlandung war selbstverständlich echt, habe ich bei Galileo Mystery gesehen 

Edit:



> Ich sag mal 60:40 das die Mondlandung nicht gefaket war.


Was spricht deiner Meinung nach denn für ein Fake?



> Bin mir nicht sicher,es gibt ja auch eine andere Krankheit (ich glaub es war Hepatites)die ist auch aus dem Labor ausgebrochen.
> 
> Ausserdem wenn die Krankheit naturel wäre(Urmenschen haben die Gehirne von Affen gegessen)dann wäre die Krankheit doch nicht erst 1960 ausgebrochen.


Vermutlich gibt es die aktuelle Form erst seit der Zeit. Sowas kann ja einfach natürlich mutieren. Bei Affen gibt es ja z.B. vergleichbare Viren, vielleicht kommt das HI-Virus also von da, auch wenn ich mich damit nicht wirklich auskenne.



> 5.Ja glaube ich


Und wieso?



> 6.Wäre das so schlimm?


Nein, aber oft geht es dann gleich mit Neuschwabenland usw. weiter.



> 8.


Philadelphia-Experiment ? Wikipedia


----------



## herethic (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Ich würde es eher auf eine Stufe mit religiösem Glauben stellen.


Der einzige Beweise den es für die nicht existens Gottes gibt,ist das ihn die Wissenschaft nicht erklären kann 





Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Denn idR gibt es nicht einen seriösen Hinweis für solche Verschwörungstheorien, aber jede Menge dagegen.


Du hast recht,auch wenn idR vllt.etwas übertrieben ist,bereits bei diesen vorschlägen gibt es einige die nicht so sind.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Naja einige Dinge werfen schon Fragen auf...

z. B. Area 51...

Wie kann es sein, das Flugzeuge kurven im 90° Winkel fliegen können.

YouTube - Ufo Files - Stimmen aus dem All (Teil 1/5)


----------



## Väinämöinen (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



thrian schrieb:


> Der einzige Beweise den es für die nicht existens Gottes gibt,ist das ihn die Wissenschaft nicht erklären kann


Das ist aber ein schlechtes Argument, wenn man Gott schon als unbeweisbar definiert und ihn somit von vorneherein jeglicher von jeglicher Überprüfung ausnimmt. Außerdem gibt es nicht einen Hinweis auf seine Existenz, warum sollte man also davon ausgehen. Wenn ich jetzt anfange unsichtbare rosa Einhörner zu sehen, lande ich doch hächstwarscheinlich auch in der Klapse und werde kein religöser Führer.
Außerdem kann man, wenn man die Entstehungsgeschichte der diversen Religionen anguckt, zumidnest mal davon ausgehen, dass die eher nicht recht haben. Das Christentum ist ja z.B. auch eher ein Sammelsurium verschiedener Bräuche usw. und nicht etwas, das plötzlich da war.



> Du hast recht,auch wenn idR vllt.etwas übertrieben ist,bereits bei diesen vorschlägen gibt es einige die nicht so sind.


Glaubhafte Hinweise gibt es idR trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Naja Galileo Mystery als seriös oder Glaubhaft darzustellen stell ich einfach mal dahin.

nun meine Meinung

1.Die erste Mondlandung wurde vielleicht vorgeteuscht aber ich denke ab der Zweiten war es real.

2.Gut Möglich das wir alle gerade vor Technologie sitzen die von einen Raumschiff abstammt.Oder auf eine solche Technologie basiert.

3.halt ich eher für unwahrscheinlich da diese Basis von vielen Leuten rund um die Uhr beobachtet wird.Und die USA noch andere Basen hat die vielleicht weniger bekannt sind

4.Schwer zu sagen denke aber das es nicht stimmt.

5.Nein eher nicht da alles nachvollziehbar ist.

6.Die Deutschen haben an vielen gebastelt also ist es gut möglich. Vieleicht besteht auch ein zusammenhang mit 2 und 3

7.Nicht Möglich da gedanken elektrische Signale sind.

8.Ebenso unmöglich da sich sowas nur durch Phasen Verschiebung realisieren lässt.

9.Unwahrscheinlich da die USA durch den Angriff etliche gute schiffe verloren haben die den Krieg verkürzt hätten.


----------



## herethic (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Naja Galileo Mystery als seriös oder Glaubhaft darzustellen stell ich einfach mal dahin.


Er hat ja auch einen Uglysmiley verwendet


Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> 9.Unwahrscheinlich da die USA durch den Angriff etliche gute schiffe verloren haben die den Krieg verkürzt hätten.


Ehm...nun ja die USA wollte mit diesem Angriff ja erreichen das sie in den 2.Weltkrieg einziehen konnte.

Die Bevölkerung meinte aber das der Krieg eine Europaangelegenheit war,durch einen Angriff auf DEN Millitärstüztpunkt der USA,konnte man die Bevölkerung umstimmen.

Ich glaube wenn der Angriff auf einen weniger bekannten Stützpunkt erfolgt hätte wäre die Bevölkerung nicht hinter dem Kriegseintritt gestanden.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Selbst ein Angriff auf einen weniger wichtigen Stützpunkt hätte einen Kriegseintritt zur folge gehapt den sonst hieße es ja hey ihr habt einen unserer Stützpunkte kaputt gemacht aber das ist nicht schlimm. Selbst wenn ihr weitere zerstört ist das nicht so wichtig. Anders gesagt einen Angriff unbeantwortet zu lassen hätte weder die Bevölkerung noch jemand anderes gut gefunden den das hieße schwäche die sich damals niemand hätte geben lassen wollen.


----------



## herethic (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Selbst ein Angriff auf einen weniger wichtigen Stützpunkt hätte einen Kriegseintritt zur folge gehapt den sonst hieße es ja hey ihr habt einen unserer Stützpunkte kaputt gemacht aber das ist nicht schlimm. Selbst wenn ihr weitere zerstört ist das nicht so wichtig. Anders gesagt einen Angriff unbeantwortet zu lassen hätte weder die Bevölkerung noch jemand anderes gut gefunden den das hieße schwäche die sich damals niemand hätte geben lassen wollen.



Da kann ich dir leider nicht ganz zustimmen.

Ich meine  einige Ereignisse in der Geschichte in errinerung zu haben,in der eine Nation einer anderen schaden zugefügt hat,es aber bei einer warnung blieb.

Mir fällt grade der Abschuss des amerikanischen Spionageflugzeuges über Russland unter Chruschtschows Amtszeit ein.


BTW:Auch wenn es vielleicht nicht zum Thema passt,aber die USA hatt japan auch schon sehr Provoziert.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Überleg mal dann währe es zum Krieg gekommen. Beide Seiten hätten dann nuklear Waffen eingesetzt und sich so vernichtet ich glaube nicht das es das war was Amerika oder Russland wollte. Denn zu der Zeit währe jeder Militärischer Konflikt letztlich mit Kernwaffen ausgetragen wurden.


----------



## Väinämöinen (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Es geht bei dieser Theorie nicht so sehr darum, ob der Eintritt in den WW2 zu rechtfertigen war, das war nämlich sicherlich kein Problem (Hitler=böse -> Krieg hätte vollkommen gereicht), sondern wie man die eigene Bevölkerung für die Idee gewinnt.
Die Folgen hängen halt immer davon ab, ob jemand gerade Lust hat einen krieg anzufangen oder nicht. Die Russen hatten nach dem Abschuss der U2 keine, da es für sie ja ebenfalls nicht gut ausgegangen wäre und sie dadurch somit wenig gewonnen hätten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein schlechtes Argument, wenn man Gott schon als unbeweisbar definiert und ihn somit von vorneherein jeglicher von jeglicher Überprüfung ausnimmt.



Nunja - es unterscheidet Religionen aber von Verschwörungstheorien. Die Theorie "Gott" ist nicht beweisbar, nicht einmal falsifizierbar, und somit per Definition eine reine Glaubensfrage. Verschwörungstheorien erheben dagegen den Anspruch "wissenschaftlich" richtig und prinzipiell belegbar zu sein und man könnte seine Einstellung zu ihnen eigentlich anhand von Fakten ausrichten.

Dass sich ihre überzeugteren Anhänger in ihrem Verhalten oft kaum von Gläubigen unterscheiden, stimmt aber.




> Außerdem gibt es nicht einen Hinweis auf seine Existenz, warum sollte man also davon ausgehen. Wenn ich jetzt anfange unsichtbare rosa Einhörner zu sehen, lande ich doch hächstwarscheinlich auch in der Klapse und werde kein religöser Führer.



Hängt davon ab, wie du dich anstellst. Bist natürlich ein bißchen spät dran, aber wenn du die Leute davon überzeugen kann, dass ihre gallopierende Göttlichkeit () uns einen neuen Proheten (aka: dich) gesandt hat, dann findest du vielleicht auch ein paar Anhänger, die dir glauben, dass du sie sehen kannst.





Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Es geht bei dieser Theorie nicht so sehr darum, ob der Eintritt in den WW2 zu rechtfertigen war, das war nämlich sicherlich kein Problem (Hitler=böse -> Krieg hätte vollkommen gereicht), sondern wie man die eigene Bevölkerung für die Idee gewinnt.



Nur so als Anmerkung, damit man vielleicht wieder zur Dikussion über Verschwörungstheorien im allgemeinen zurückkehren kann:
I.d.R. muss man (s)eine Bevölkerung nicht davon überzeugen, einen Krieg zu unterstützen, wenn man eine Kriegserklärung vor sich und eine riesige Angriffsflotte des Gegners vor der Küste liegen hat. Das regelt sich relativ schnell von alleine, zusätzliche Opfer sind unnötig. (und der Angriff auf Pearl Harbour führte z.B. auch dazu, dass amerikanische Stellungen im ostpazifik im Stich gelassen werden musste - was die US-Regierung lieber verheimlichte, anstatt die Opferzahlen für mehr Motivation auszuschlachten.)


----------



## Väinämöinen (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nunja - es unterscheidet Religionen aber von Verschwörungstheorien. Die Theorie "Gott" ist nicht beweisbar, nicht einmal falsifizierbar, und somit per Definition eine reine Glaubensfrage. Verschwörungstheorien erheben dagegen den Anspruch "wissenschaftlich" richtig und prinzipiell belegbar zu sein und man könnte seine Einstellung zu ihnen eigentlich anhand von Fakten ausrichten.
> 
> Dass sich ihre überzeugteren Anhänger in ihrem Verhalten oft kaum von Gläubigen unterscheiden, stimmt aber.


Das Verhalten der Gläubigen ist eigentlich auch alles, was ich ursprünglich meinte, du hast aber natürlich recht.




> Nur so als Anmerkung, damit man vielleicht wieder zur Dikussion über Verschwörungstheorien im allgemeinen zurückkehren kann:
> I.d.R. muss man (s)eine Bevölkerung nicht davon überzeugen, einen Krieg zu unterstützen, wenn man eine Kriegserklärung vor sich und eine riesige Angriffsflotte des Gegners vor der Küste liegen hat. Das regelt sich relativ schnell von alleine, zusätzliche Opfer sind unnötig. (und der Angriff auf Pearl Harbour führte z.B. auch dazu, dass amerikanische Stellungen im ostpazifik im Stich gelassen werden musste - was die US-Regierung lieber verheimlichte, anstatt die Opferzahlen für mehr Motivation auszuschlachten.)


Ich glaub ja auch garnicht daran, dass es da eine Verschwörung gab, es ging mir nur um den Inhalt dieser Theorie.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Weil es ja allgemein gehalten werden soll:

Ich finde Alternativtheorien zu bestimmten Ereignissen für den Wahrheitsfindungsprozess wichtig. Es bringt Leute dazu, über eben die geäußerten Alternativen nachzudenken und einen eigenen Wahrheitsfindungsprozeß zu starten. Dabei muss man Informationen und Wahrscheinlichkeiten abwägen, selektieren, sich bei Unterhaltungen darüber in Argumentation üben usw.usf.

Anderseits finde ich diese Alternativtheorien auch unterhaltsam und spannend, manchmal sogar amüsant. Zeigt es doch ein überaus gesundes Mißtrauen ggü. dem Staat und einer evtl. vorgefassten und ultimativen Meinung.

Fazit: Ein nützlicher und unterhaltsamer Zeitvertreib


----------



## Sash (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

kurzer statement von mir, was eh keinen interessiert: alles schwindel von leuten die entweder a) aufmerksamkeit haben wollen oder b) langeweile.


----------



## Painkiller (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Das diese Theorien unterhaltsam sind, ist auf jeden Fall was gutes daran...^^


----------



## Nuklon (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Wie einige sagen: Verschwörungstheorien werden teilweise schlimmer wie Religion verteidigt, weil sich die UnterstützerIn auf Fakten/Annahmen beruft.


----------



## LOGIC (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

[X] An einigen könnte was dran sein 

Ich denke das es durchaus fälle gibt wo ein stück warheit haben, aber die meisten sind einfach nur blöd und ausgedacht.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

richtig genau wie die Bibel oder der Coran einfach nur blöd ausgedacht vor 2000 Jahren oder ein paar weniger oder mehr in Büchern vor den beiden erwähnten bzw. Märchen, Legenden ein Teil mag mal wahr gewesen sein


----------



## Sash (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

jo in 1000 jahren gibs das world trade center evangelium, oder das apollo evangelium. gott muß lieben verrückte menschen.


----------



## Painkiller (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

tjo, ein mensch ohne macke is kacke...^^

bto. siehe area 51... wieso wird sowas so scharf bewacht oder deren existenz geleugnet....?


----------



## Two-Face (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Deren Existenz *wurde *geleugnet. Die Geschichten, dass da außerirdische Technologie untersucht wird ist kompletter Blödsinn - Area 51 wird nicht mehr gesichert und "bewacht" als jeder andere, abgelegene Militärstützpunkt dieser Art. Da werden halt bzw. wurden früher Experimente mit neuen Fluggeräten durchgeführt und evtl. neue Technologie für diese entwickelt - aber Aliens sind nie auf der Erde gelandet (nein, das abgestürzte Flugobjekt in Roswell war *kein* Ferengi-Raumschiff).
Habe mich mit diesem Thema schon vor über 6 Jahren auseinandergesetzt, es gibt zwar immernoch ungeklärte Phänomene (der "Feuerdiamant" über Texas oder die Attacke eines vermeintlichen UFOs auf eine japanische Festung)
aber meistens war es menschliche Einbildung.


----------



## Sash (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

area 51.. da wurde zb die blackbird und andere stealthflieger entwickelt. klar wird die base schwer bewacht und ist durchs gebirge kaum einsehbar. vorallem in den 70-80igern wollten die natürlich nicht das die russen sehen können was die da so bauen. dazu ist die base und die airforce base die davor liegt verdammt groß, überschallflüge brauchen halt ihren platz.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Hmm, also das Google-Earth-Bild ist schon ziemlich detailliert

(macht ja meinen Spionagefotos richtig Konkurenz)


----------



## Sash (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

naja die google bilder sind erstmal alt, und zweitens nicht so hochauflösend wie bei ner anderen stadt oder so. es gibt auch fotos von der base, zb mit der blackbird staffel. aber neue wird man kaum finden.


----------



## Painkiller (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*
*** 51 - Dreamland Resort[/url] is ne nette website dazu...^^

die frage ist doch ob 50 oder mehr Leute sich alles des gleiche eingebildet haben. als das "Flugzeug" in Roswell abgestürzt ist. Und ein Wetterballon ist keine Ausrede, vorallem wenn man vorher der Zeitung erzählt das es eine Scheibe war. Dann bekommt man aus Washington eine auf den Deckel, und plötzlich is es ein Wetterballo -.- Adlerauge sei wachsam sag ich nur....
Das stimmt doch vorne und hinten nicht mehr...
Und wieso wird bei einem "Flugzeugabsturz" Personal der Konterspionageabteilung aus Washington angefordert? Irgendwas muss da ja dran sein....


----------



## Two-Face (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Weil sich auch keiner mehr richtig für das Thema interessiert - Andreas von Retyi hat sehr detaillierte Fotos von der Umgebung und teils auch von der Basis selber (natürlich aus hoher Entfernung) gemacht - auch wenn in seinen Büchern viel Fantasy enthalten ist.

@der über mir: Schon mal an einen russischen Spionageballon gedacht?


----------



## Sash (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

das war kein russischer spionage ballon.
die amis hatten damals eine versuchsreihe mit speziellen ballons, die eigentlich total billig waren aber dennoch geheim. die haben herausgefunden das man mit ner bestimmten folie in der oberen atmosp. feststellen kann ob ein anderes land eine atombombe testet. also lies man eine reihe dieser ballons hoch die das bestätigen sollten, das die russen die bombe haben, das ganze hatte auch einen namen, weiß aber nicht mehr wie.. jedenfalls wurde dieser ballon aus recht billigen materalien, unter anderem auch alufolie und so nem kindergeburtstagklebeband zusammen gewerkelt, hatte man alles aus nem vorort eingekauft. das projekt war streng geheim, die wollten nicht das die russen wissen das sie wissen was die machen. gott was ein satz.. deshalb das hin und her mit der presse damals. einige berichten von komischen schriftzeichen auf den überresten, das war nix anderes wie das kindergeb klebeband, was so bedruckt war.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> 1. Die Mondlandung wurde von der NASA vorgetäuscht.


 
Könnte man nicht vortäuschen, da man dafür zuviele Leute braucht und einer würde immer irgendwann reden.
Außerdem stellt sich dann die Frage, wie der Spiegel auf den Mond gekommen ist, mit dem ständig die Entfernung gemessen wird. 



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> 2. Die USA besitzt ein abgestürztes Raumschiff


 
Andere Länder haben auch welche. 



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> 3. Auf Area 51 werden nicht nur irdische Flugobjekte testgeflogen


 
Klares Nein. Als Ende der 40er die UFO Meldungen geräde über Nevada aufkamen, testeten die USA dort ihre ersten Flugzeuge, die sie schon während des 2. WW entwickelt hatten, da sie schon damals wussten, dass es ein Konflikt, USA/UdSSR geben wird.
Seit Ende des kalten Krieges hat die UFO Sichtungen plötzlich abgenommen. 



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> 4. HIV stammt in Wirklichkeit aus Laboren


 
HIV stammt von Affen. Der Virus gehört zu denen, die vom Tier zum Menschen übertragen wurden und sich angepasst haben. Derartiges kommt immer mal wieder vor, besonders dort, wo Tiere und Menschen eng zusammen leben.



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> 5. Der 11. September war ein Inside-Job


 
Der 11. September ist von langer Hand geplant worden und man hat die nicht vorhandene Koordinationsfähigkeit der amerikanischen Geheimdienste ausgenutzt.
Aber Amerikaner waren daran nicht beteiligt, das könnte man ebenso wenig geheim halten wie eine nicht vorhandene Mondlandung. 



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> 6. Die Deutschen haben im 2. Weltkrieg an Flugscheiben gebaut


 
Keine Ahnung, an was die Deutschen so gebastelt haben. Angeblich ja auch an der Atombombe, aber dort waren sie nicht mal annähernd so weit wie die Amerikaner.
Wenn ich nicht irre, haben die Deutschen an Strahlentriebwerken gearbeitet, aber dann keine Zeit/Geld/Ressourcen mehr dafür gehabt, weil die Gegner immer näher kamen.



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> 7. Ist es möglich mit HAARP die Gedanken zu manipulieren?


 
Dass die Gendanken mittels sehr geringer Energien im Gerhirn entstehen und weitergegeben werden, weiß man heute als Gehirnforscher, auch wo an was gedacht wird, bzw. wo die Zentren im Gehirn sind. Aber es gibt keine Möglichkeit, von elektrischen Signalen auf tatsächliche Dinge zu schließen. Kein Forscher ist in der Lage, aus diesen Kurven ein wirklich Bild zu formen.
Daher kann man sie auch nicht beeinflussen oder gezielt ändern.
Genauso gut könnte man Walgesänge nachahmen, aber es würde für einen Wal nur sinnloses gebrabbel sein, was er von den Menschen empfängt. 



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> 8. Philadelphia Experiment - Ein Versuch, ein Schiff unsichtbar sind, die angeblich verursacht schweren Schaden für Besatzungsmitglieder an Bord.


 
Ein sehr hübscher Film. 
Unsichtbar sein hat immer den Nachteil, dass man selbst nichts mehr sehen kann, denn das Licht wird ja um einen herumgeleitet, also auch jegliche Informationen von Außen.
Daher ist Unsichtbarkeit recht sinnfrei, weil man nichts machen kann. 



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> 9. Präsident Roosevelt habe Informationen über den bevorstehenden Angriff der Japaner auf Pearl Harbour absichtlich zurückgehalten, um so den Eintritt der USA in den Zweiten Weltkrieg in der Öffentlichkeit durchsetzen zu können


 
Es gibt in der Tat Theorien, die das behaupten, aber die Frage ist ja überhaupt, wäre sowas nötig gewesen?
Die Amerikaner hätten auch ohne Pearl Habor in den Krieg ziehen können, da sie ja mit Großbritanien im engen Kontakt standen.
Die Deutschen haben ja auch amerikanische Frachtschiffe angegriffen, außerdem verdienten die Amerikaner sehr gut vom Krieg, denn sie versorgten bis dahin beide Seiten mit Waffen und Gütern, wieso sollte man sowas aufgeben?



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Um nur mal ein paar zu nennen....^^


 
Hast du denn noch andere?


----------



## Painkiller (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Wenn noch mehr gewünscht werden, immer doch...^^


----------



## Painkiller (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Hier ist auch etwas was sehr interessant ist. Dazu sollte man vielleicht sagen, das der Colonel die Aussagen in seinem Buch auch vor dem Senat und dem Kongress unter Eid abgelegt hat....

Es ist tatsächlich wahr, daß im Juli 1947 in der Nähe der Stadt Roswell in New Mexiko ein Raumschiff mit Außerirdischen an Bord abstürzte - Colonel Corso, ein früherer Pentagon-Mitarbeiter, zieht mit seinem Buch einen Schlußstrich unter die zahllosen Spekulationen um die bis in die Gegenwart strengstens geheimgehaltenen Vorgänge.

In seinem aufsehenerregenden Buch beschreibt er seine eigene Mission im Rahmen des "Roswell-Projekts". Als Spezialist für Waffentechnologie wurde er 1961 in das sorgsam gehütete Geheimnis um das abgestürzte UFO eingeweiht und damit beauftragt, die fortgeschrittene Technik, die dem Pentagon auf diese schockierende Weise in den Schoß gefallen war, für militärische wie zivile Zwecke zu nutzen. Auf subtile Weise erhielten Firmen wie IBM, Hughes Aircraft oder Bell Labs Informationen über "Neuentwicklungen" der militärischen Forschung. Außerirdische Technologie begann, nicht nur die Zukunft Amerikas, sondern die der ganze Welt zu verändern.

_Colonel Philip J. Corso war in Korea führender Geheimdienstoffizier im Stab von General MacArthur und später Lt. Colonel in Präsident Eisenhowers National Security Council. 1963 beendet er seine militärische Laufbahn und ging als Berater und Sicherheitsspezialist in die Politik und Wirtschaft._


----------



## LOGIC (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Hier mal die Inet seite der Besten verschwörungs theorin seite... Das macht echt spaß das durchzulesen 

fast-geheim.de - Willkommen auf fast-geheim.de


----------



## herethic (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Die "Pyramide"in Bosnien-Herzigowina gilt bislang als Berg,der allerdings eine Starke ähnlichkeit mit einer Pyramide hat.


@Threadersteller

Könntest zu jeder einzelnen Theorie einen Umfrageblock machen?


----------



## bishop (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



> Aber es gibt keine Möglichkeit, von elektrischen Signalen auf tatsächliche Dinge zu schließen. Kein Forscher ist in der Lage, aus diesen Kurven ein wirklich Bild zu formen.



not entirely true, unter Laborbedingungen konnten Forscher einfache Bilder rekonstruieren, die sich Versuchspersonen vorgestellt hatten, ist jetzt nicht gerade IMAX aber ein ungefähres Bild konnte man sich machen. Aber natürlich weit weg von richtigem Gedankenlesen^^
Ich hab das im New Scientist gelesen letzten Dezember, das liegt bei uns in der Institutsbibliothek rum, würd das also als recht seriös bezeichnen.

Zu Pearl Harbor muss man sich auch vor Augen halten, dass die Amerikanische Bevölkerung genau wie im ersten Weltkrieg großen Widerstand zeigte sich einzumischen solange die Amerikaner nicht direkt bedroht werden. Darum kann ich es mir sogar mehr oder minder vorstellen, dass die Regierung den Angriff auf Pearl Harbor in Kauf genommen hat um die Bevölkerung aufzuwecken und den Kongress davon überzeugen zu können seine Zustimmung für den Kriegseintritt zu geben.

Ich weiss nicht wie da die historischen Fakten sind aber undenkbar wäre es jedenfalls nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



bishop schrieb:


> not entirely true, unter Laborbedingungen konnten Forscher einfache Bilder rekonstruieren, die sich Versuchspersonen vorgestellt hatten, ist jetzt nicht gerade IMAX aber ein ungefähres Bild konnte man sich machen. Aber natürlich weit weg von richtigem Gedankenlesen^^


 
Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Die elektrischen Signale sind von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich und alles ist nur Vermutung, was das sein könnte. Bei einem anderen Menschen trifft das dann sowieso nicht mehr zu.

Die Art der Forschung ist sicher sehr interessant, aber meiner Meinung nach sind da zuviele Variablen bei.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Hier ist auch etwas was sehr interessant ist. Dazu sollte man vielleicht sagen, das der Colonel die Aussagen in seinem Buch auch vor dem Senat und dem Kongress unter Eid abgelegt hat....
> 
> Es ist tatsächlich wahr, daß im Juli 1947 in der Nähe der Stadt Roswell in New Mexiko ein Raumschiff mit Außerirdischen an Bord abstürzte - Colonel Corso, ein früherer Pentagon-Mitarbeiter, zieht mit seinem Buch einen Schlußstrich unter die zahllosen Spekulationen um die bis in die Gegenwart strengstens geheimgehaltenen Vorgänge.
> 
> ...



Das klingt ja nach einer der genialsten Sci-Fi-Storys überhaupt
Ein angeblich vertrauenswürdiger Offizier packt nach Jahren endlich aus und will angeblich die Wahrheit ans Tageslicht bringen - und dass die natürlich genauso aussieht, wie die breite Öffentlichkeit vermutet bzw. so wie sie sie sehen will, kommt natürlich völlig überrachend

Aber nur um mal drauf einzugehen, Experten sehen, auch in einer technologisch sehr weit fortgeschrittenen Rasse, keine Möglichkeit sowas wie ein Raumschiff zu bauen, welches weite Entfernungen, von vielen Lichtjahren zurücklegen kann - Antimaterie lässt sich bekanntlich nicht "speichern" bzw. anderweitig verwenden und sonst gibt's kein bekanntes Mittel, wie man ein Raumschiff auf Überlichtgeschwindigkeit bringen könnte - wahrscheinlich geht das nicht einmal mit Antimaterie.

Also nicht so viel Star Trek gucken.

@Shash: Puh, es gibt amerikanische Ballons, russische Ballons, norwegische Ballons, französische Ballons, Luke ich bin dein Vater-Ballons
Was das nochmal genau war weiß ich nicht mehr, weiß bloß, dass es ein Ballon war...


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das klingt ja nach einer der genialsten Sci-Fi-Storys überhaupt


 
So unsinnig mag die Theorie gar nicht sein. 
In den 50er und 60er hat die Computerindustrie große Fortschritte gemacht. Mikroschaltungen und so.
Wer weiß, vielleicht haben sie 10-15 Jahre gebraucht und die Alientechnik zu begreifen.  
Wann wurde noch mal der Klettverschluss erfunden? 

Und interstellare Flüge gehen deshalb noch nicht, weil die Menschen die Alienantriebstechnik noch nicht begriffen haben, und weil sie alle Aliens abgemurkst hatten, können sie keinen mehr fragen.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Die sind halt schon an dem Kauderwelsch der Aliens verzweiflet und haben sich entschlossen, die halt kurzerhand wegzupusten


----------



## Väinämöinen (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das klingt ja nach einer der genialsten Sci-Fi-Storys überhaupt
> Ein angeblich vertrauenswürdiger Offizier packt nach Jahren endlich aus und will angeblich die Wahrheit ans Tageslicht bringen - und dass die natürlich genauso aussieht, wie die breite Öffentlichkeit vermutet bzw. so wie sie sie sehen will, kommt natürlich völlig überrachend


Ist doch vollkommen logisch. Die Verschwörungstheoretiker der letzten Jahrzehnte haben sich das schließlich nicht einfach ausgedacht, sondern nur durchgesickerte Fackten gesammelt. Wenn jetzt jemand, der tatsächlich dabei war, darüber berichtet, muss es also zu einer großen Übereinstimmung kommen.

Das tolle an der Sache ist halt, dass das Militär vermutlich wirklich vertuscht hat, allerdings eher irgendwelche Prototypen und keine UFOs, und das ganze dann natürlich gleich sehr viel verdächtiger erscheint.

Und irgendwo meine ich mal gehört zu haben, dass solche Gerüchte im Kalten Krieg absichtlich gestreut wurden, um von realen Forschungsprojekten abzulenken. Leider finde ich dazu jetzt nichts mehr.


----------



## bishop (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Die elektrischen Signale sind von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich und alles ist nur Vermutung, was das sein könnte. Bei einem anderen Menschen trifft das dann sowieso nicht mehr zu.
> 
> Die Art der Forschung ist sicher sehr interessant, aber meiner Meinung nach sind da zuviele Variablen bei.



Was ich dir ganz sicher sagen kann ist, dass es Experimente an Affen gegeben hat bei denen bestimmte Areale im Gehirn ausgelesen wurden und so z.B ein Gitter, das diesem Affen gezeigt wurde rekonstruiert wurde. Ich  hatte darüber damals einen Vortrag gehalten bei den Neurophysikern. 

Das war aber "etwas" unbequemer für die Affen, da sie Elektroden im Kopf hatten, die das Auslesen gemacht haben. Bei dem Experiment weiter oben hat man das imo mit Markern und MRT gemacht.

Einzelne Funktionsweisen des Gehirns sind eigentlich ganz gut beschrieben mittlerweile es ist eher das große Ganze, das sich dem Verständnis entzieht

gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die sind halt schon an dem Kauderwelsch der Aliens verzweiflet und haben sich entschlossen, die halt kurzerhand wegzupusten


 
Hmm, das ist ein interessanter Gedanke, wie man mit Aliens kommunizieren will.
Anthropologen brauchen ja schon Jahrzehnte, um ein Buschvolk zu verstehen und mit ihnen ins Gespräch zu kommen.
Doch bei Aliens sieht die Sache ganz anders aus.



bishop schrieb:


> Einzelne Funktionsweisen des Gehirns sind eigentlich ganz gut beschrieben mittlerweile es ist eher das große Ganze, das sich dem Verständnis entzieht


 
Richtig, heute weiß man ungefähr, wo im Gehirn was passiert, also welche Bereich aktiv sind, wenn man redet oder sogar denkt. 
Aber trotzdem ist kein Forscher in der Lage, einen einzelnen Gedanken zu logalisieren, bzw. wo genau das Geschehne nun "abgespeichert" ist.
Geschweige denn wie das genau funktioniert.
Das menschliche Gehirn ist nun mal mehr als die Summe seiner einzelnen Gehirnwindungen. 
Bisher weiß man nicht mal, wieso ein Gehirn "klüger" ist als das andere.


----------



## Jan565 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

[X]An einigen könnte was dran sein

Mondlangung ist doch bekannt das es dorte eine verschwörungstheorie gibt. Ich gehe davon aus das es ein schwindel ist.

9/11 ist klar, dass das kein Terrorangriff war. Nur um die welt in angst zu versetzen und in den Iran ein zu maschieren wegen dem Öl.

Die ganze alien theorie... hm... wie warschienlich ist es, dass man alleine im universum ist? Ziemlich gering diese möglichkeit. Aber ich glaube net daran... das ein Ufo gelandet ist

Ach, was aber auffällt, vieles ist bei den Ammys passiert? Alles muss an den ganzen sachen zum Teil etwas nicht stimmen!


----------



## Two-Face (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



Jan565 schrieb:


> 9/11 ist klar, dass das kein Terrorangriff war. Nur um die welt in angst zu versetzen und in den Iran ein zu maschieren wegen dem Öl.!



Quanti, hast du Lust, nochmal auszupacken?


----------



## herethic (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht,warum ihr euch alle gegen die "Verschwörungstheorien"währt

Es scheint das auftreten der Personen zu sein.


Ihr glaubt einer Regierung die Macht hat,ihr denkt sie so gut das sie so etwas nicht gemacht haben kann.

Das diese Regierung bereits ähnliche Sachen gemacht hat(siehe Vietnamkrieg)lässt ihr ausser acht

Wenn dann aber paar Leute kommen die vllt.nicht gut aussehen(wobei das natürlich geschmagssache ist)die keine Macht oder keine Anzüge haben und bei denen ihr denkt sie haben kein Real-Life glaubt ihr ihre Argumente nicht.Scheinbar,weil ihr den Präsidenten bzw.die Regierung mehr mögt als diese Leute,die ihr für verrückt erklärt.

Seien wir mal ehrlich:
Das einzige Argument das für die amerikanische Regierung spricht ist ein Gegenargument nähmlich das das Gebäude eingestürtzt ist,weil es schlechte Träger hatte.

Dem stehen aber ziemlich viele Argument und geschichtliche Beweise gegenüber.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

@thrian: Blödsinn, also zumindest bei mir ist das überhaupt nicht so. 
Außerdem habe ich die amerikanische Regierung auch nie für "gut" befunden.
Es ist nur eine Tatsache, dass diese ganzen selbst ernannten "Verschwörungstheoretiker" Leute mit einfältigen Jobs und einem langweiligen Leben sind, die zu viel Zeit haben - außerdem entsteht überall da eine Verschwörungstheorie, wo der menschliche Verstand es für möglich hält - UFOs, 11. September, Mondlanung etc.
Man muss da klar differenzieren, zwischen dem Verstand bzw. Entdeckerdrang, dem einen da Streiche spielt und der logischen Vorgehensweise.


----------



## herethic (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



			
				Two-Face schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist nur eine Tatsache, dass diese ganzen selbst ernannten "Verschwörungstheoretiker" Leute mit einfältigen Jobs und einem langweiligen Leben sind, die zu viel Zeit haben


Wirklich eine Tatsache?!
 Nun ja es gibt sicherlich Leute die haben ein Normales Leben und normale Jobs und sie wollen ihre Meinung vertreten.

Aber,weil ihre Meinung von der der Regierung abweicht scheint sie Absurd.

Es gibt sicherlich "Normale"Leute die sich für die Aufklärung einsetzen und wissen das die amerikanische Regierung in ihrer Geschichte Kreigsvorände erfunden hat.

Ich bin ziemlich sicher das wir grad so in eienr Situation wie in Vietnam-Krieg sind.

(fast)Alle glauben das der Böse das getan hat,(fast)alle sind dagegen und in 15 Jahren erfahren wir dann das es doch die Regierung war und wir stossen uns an den Kopf und sagen uns das wird nie wieder passieren.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Ihre Meinung ist "absurd", weil sich diese sehr leicht wiederlegen lassen - der berüchtigten 9/11-Verschwörungstheorieen sind allesamt Hirngespinste, da man eben jene "Theorieen" allesamt erklären ließen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Mondlangung ist doch bekannt das es dorte eine verschwörungstheorie gibt. Ich gehe davon aus das es ein schwindel ist.
> 
> 9/11 ist klar, dass das kein Terrorangriff war. Nur um die welt in angst zu versetzen und in den Iran ein zu maschieren wegen dem Öl.


 
Wie gesagt, wenn niemand auf dem Mond war, wie kommt dann der Spiegel dorthin, mit dem man die Entfernung misst? 
Woher hat man das Mondgestein?

Angenommen du hast recht und das WTC ist von Amerika selbst gesprengt worden. Dann hätten die Planungen unter Clinton beginnen müssen, denn sowas zu planen dauert halt.
Hmmm, Clinton plant, Bush plant, jeder planen mit und alle halten dicht? 
Und dann leisten die sich so eine Panne wie mit den Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak? 



Jan565 schrieb:


> Ach, was aber auffällt, vieles ist bei den Ammys passiert? Alles muss an den ganzen sachen zum Teil etwas nicht stimmen!


 
Hmm, dass alles bei den Amis anfällt, liegt sicher daran, dass damit mehr Geld zu verdienen ist als in Russland, wo es ja eh nur ein Fernsehsender und eine Zeitungsredaktion gab.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Quanti, hast du Lust, nochmal auszupacken?


 
Nö, lieber nicht, einfach mal ein Hinweis zu den Threads und gut ist. 



thrian schrieb:


> Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht,warum ihr euch alle gegen die "Verschwörungstheorien"währt


 
wir wehren uns ja nicht, aber es ist nun mal an den Haaren herbeigezogen, an den Haaren von Andre Agassi. 



thrian schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt einer Regierung die Macht hat,ihr denkt sie so gut das sie so etwas nicht gemacht haben kann.


 
Eine Regierung hat nur soviel Macht, wie es das Wirtschaftssystem zulässt.
Schau dir Italien an, da gibts schon wieder eine Amnestie für Steuerflüchtlinge, die dritte in diesem Jahr oder so ().
Silvio ist eben ganz dicke mit seinen Leuten, gerade die von der Mafia profitieren davon. Besser kann man das Geld nicht waschen. 



thrian schrieb:


> Das diese Regierung bereits ähnliche Sachen gemacht hat(siehe Vietnamkrieg)lässt ihr ausser acht


 
Was war denn im Vietnamkrieg? 
Dass die USA in den Jahren immer im Konflikt mit den Russen standen, ist ja logisch, man muss die Kommunisten ja distanzieren. 
Dass dabei ein paar auf der Strecke bleiben ist nicht zu verhindern. 



thrian schrieb:


> Wenn dann aber paar Leute kommen die vllt.nicht gut aussehen(wobei das natürlich geschmagssache ist)die keine Macht oder keine Anzüge haben und bei denen ihr denkt sie haben kein Real-Life glaubt ihr ihre Argumente nicht.Scheinbar,weil ihr den Präsidenten bzw.die Regierung mehr mögt als diese Leute,die ihr für verrückt erklärt.


 
Es liegt einfach daran, dass sie logisch erklärbare Filme für sich und ihre Theorien auslegen, anstatt sich mit den Tatsachen zufrieden zu geben.



thrian schrieb:


> Seien wir mal ehrlich:
> Das einzige Argument das für die amerikanische Regierung spricht ist ein Gegenargument nähmlich das das Gebäude eingestürtzt ist,weil es schlechte Träger hatte.
> 
> Dem stehen aber ziemlich viele Argument und geschichtliche Beweise gegenüber.


 
Hahaha, dann hol die Beweise mal raus, da bin ich sehr neugierig.


----------



## herethic (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



			
				quanti schrieb:
			
		

> Was war denn im Vietnamkrieg?
> Dass die USA in den Jahren immer im Konflikt mit den Russen standen, ist ja logisch, man muss die Kommunisten ja distanzieren.
> Dass dabei ein paar auf der Strecke bleiben ist nicht zu verhindern.


Der Kriegsgrund war erfunden(angriff auf Schiff im Golf von Tonkien)und das ist keine Theorie das ist ein Fakt(hat Johnsen selbst zugegeben)



			
				quanti schrieb:
			
		

> Hahaha, dann hol die Beweise mal raus, da bin ich sehr neugierig.


Bsp.Vietnamkrieg siehe oben.

Dazu noch 1/2.Golfkrieg(je nach Sichtweise)mit den angeblichen Irakischen Soldaten die Früchen auf den Boden werfen.

Die Planung von Operation Northwood

Irakkrieg,angebliche Atomwaffen

Spanisch-Amerikanischer Krieg(ok das ist wirklich diskutierbar,aber es wäre ja gut möglich,weil man kontrolle über Kuba haben wollte)

Es gab zwar keinen Krieg,aber die sozialistsichen Länder wurden ja als Ausgeburt der Hölle bezeichnet sowie alle linksgerichteten Präsidenten die im 20.Jahrhundert in Lateinamerika gewählt wurde.


BTW:
Ich hab das Gefühl die "Verschwörungstheoretiger" werden behandelt wie der Typ der gesagt hat die Welt ist rund.

EDIT:
@Two-Face und quanti

Ok dann erklärt mir mal Bitte:

Warum ist WC7 eingestürtzt?
Warum hat man den Ausweis vom Attenter gefunden?
Warum sagen Leute sie hätten explosionen gehört?
Warum hört Bush den Kindern weiter zu obwohl sein Land grade angegriffen wurde?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



thrian schrieb:


> Warum ist WC7 eingestürtzt?


 
Weils beschädigt war.



thrian schrieb:


> Warum hat man den Ausweis vom Attenter gefunden?


 
Warum findet man einen völlig heilen Rucksack nach einem Flugzeugabsturz?
Oder intakte Flugsitze?



thrian schrieb:


> Warum sagen Leute sie hätten explosionen gehört?


 
Hätte ich auch, wenn die Luft bei den herunterstürzenden Etagen so verdichtet wird.
Schon mal dabei gewesen, wenn ein altes Gebäude gesprengt wird?



thrian schrieb:


> Warum hört Bush den Kindern weiter zu obwohl sein Land grade angegriffen wurde?


 
Weil er die Kinder nicht verunsicher, bzw. ihnen Angst machen wollte.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



thrian schrieb:


> Warum ist WC7 eingestürtzt?


Ich dachte das wüsstest du selber



thrian schrieb:


> Warum hat man den Ausweis vom Attenter gefunden?


Mein Gott, unwahrscheinlich ist es nicht, dass so ein Fetzen Papier das überlebt - kommt halt drauf an, wie der Crash im Endeffekt aussah.
Darüber hinaus denke ich (kenne mich an Flughäfen nicht aus) dass man bei der Sicherheitskontrolle mit Sicherheit seinen Ausweis vorzeigen muss.



thrian schrieb:


> Warum sagen Leute sie hätten explosionen gehört?


Aufgrund der Hitze und der Luft bzw. Rauchverdichtung kommt es zu Explosionen.



thrian schrieb:


> Warum hört Bush den Kindern weiter zu obwohl sein Land grade angegriffen wurde?


Keine Ahnung, was würdest du in dem Fall tun?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was würdest du in dem Fall tun?


 
Völlig irritiert aufspringen, in den Raum brüllen, dass das Land angegriffen wird und wir unsere Atomwaffen fertig machen sollen. 
Das wäre sicher besser bei dem Volk angekommen, als die Kinder im Ungewissen zu lassen und abzuwarten, denn ändert könnte Bush ja eh nichts mehr.


----------



## KriNeth (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, an was die Deutschen so gebastelt haben. Angeblich ja auch an der Atombombe, aber dort waren sie nicht mal annähernd so weit wie die Amerikaner.
> Wenn ich nicht irre, haben die Deutschen an Strahlentriebwerken gearbeitet, aber dann keine Zeit/Geld/Ressourcen mehr dafür gehabt, weil die Gegner immer näher kamen.



Die Deutschen haben im Krieg schon Flugzeuge mit Strahltriebwerk eingesetzt (z.B. ME 262). Zu den Atom Bomben, tja wenn man die besten Wissenschaftler umbringt, weil sie Juden waren...

Die meisten Verschwörungstheorien sind Schwachfug, gerade die Argumente zu der gefakten Mondlandung sind zum Teil arg hanebüchen.


----------



## Jan565 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

@ Quantenslipstream

Was soll man mit einem Spiegel auf dem Mond ? Das ist alles einfach nur gerede. Wie messen die denn sonst die entfernung zu einem anderen Stern ? Schießen eine Rakete hin und warten mal eben ein paar hundert jahre bis die an gekommen ist um einen Spiegel dort ab zu legen? 

Das mit dem WTC ist doch klar das die das selber waren. Rein zufällig an dem Tag eine Militär Übung. Und außerdem waren die Flugzeuge auf dem Radar außerhalb der Flugzone für den Zivilbereich zugelassen. Im normalfall muss ein solches Flugzeug 3 mal angefunkt werden und wenn keine antwort kommt, wird es abgeschossen. Und wie erklährst du dir das kleine Loch im Pentagon? Das ist nie mals so groß als ob da eine 747 rein passt. Die Video bänder die das aufgezeichnet haben, wurden nie freigegeben und werden es auch nicht. Die Reste die man von dem Flugzeug gefunden hat, passen nicht mal zu einer 747. Genauso, warum war das Heck nicht zu sehen? Das Flugzeug war nicht ganz im Gebäude verschwunden. Und es sind 7 Bauwerke eingestürzt am 9/11. 

Es passt alles nicht zusammen, das meine ich damit.


----------



## Sash (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

so kinder, schöne geschichten die ihr mir erzählt habt. nun kommen wir aber wiede zur realität. uns haben leute aus einem sehr weit entfernten land angegriffen und mehrere flugzeuge, in denen sogar eure daddys sitzen könnten, entführt und sind mit diesen in sehr große und wichtige gebäude in new york hereingestürzt, und haben somit tausende von menschen getötet, von denen ihr vielleicht sogar welche kennt. ja, es gibt nun hunderte von waisen mehr in unser land, euch könnte das auch treffen. wie dem auch sei, die märchenstunde ist zu ende, ich muß nun ins pentagon, was nebenbei auch angegriffen wurde, um einen gegenschlag zu planen, ein fremdes land den erdboden gleich machen, um noch mehr waisen zu schaffen. naja alt zu viele werdens nicht, es werden auch viele kinder durch unsere bomben umkommen. also, euch noch einen schönen tag.


----------



## LOGIC (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

@ Jan565

Wenn eine Passagier maschiene mit 300-500 km/h in eine fette Stahlbeton wand chrasht gibt es soo eine wucht das es ein riesen flugzeug zereist und nur noch millionen winzig kleine teile rumleigen bleiben. Da ist es klaar das keine teile wie turbiene oder Tragfläche mehr rumliegt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



Jan565 schrieb:


> @ Quantenslipstream
> 
> Was soll man mit einem Spiegel auf dem Mond ? Das ist alles einfach nur gerede. Wie messen die denn sonst die entfernung zu einem anderen Stern ? Schießen eine Rakete hin und warten mal eben ein paar hundert jahre bis die an gekommen ist um einen Spiegel dort ab zu legen?


 
Dann wirf mal einen Blick auf diesen Artikel. 



Jan565 schrieb:


> Das mit dem WTC ist doch klar das die das selber waren. Rein zufällig an dem Tag eine Militär Übung. Und außerdem waren die Flugzeuge auf dem Radar außerhalb der Flugzone für den Zivilbereich zugelassen.


 
Das ist doch nun wirklich an den Haaren herbeigezogen. 



Jan565 schrieb:


> Im normalfall muss ein solches Flugzeug 3 mal angefunkt werden und wenn keine antwort kommt, wird es abgeschossen.


 
Wieso sollte man es abschießen?
Der Abschießkram kam doch erst nach den Anschlägen.



Jan565 schrieb:


> Und wie erklährst du dir das kleine Loch im Pentagon? Das ist nie mals so groß als ob da eine 747 rein passt.


 
Das haben wir doch schon lange durchgekaut und eine 747 war es doch auch nicht. 
Bei der Geschwindigkeit wird alles zerbröselt und das Loch im Pentagon ist nur so groß wie der Flugzeugrumpf.
Einfach mal ein wenig lesen anstatt Unsinn zusammenkramen. 



Jan565 schrieb:


> Es passt alles nicht zusammen, das meine ich damit.


 
Alles passt hervorragend zusammen, wenn man die Fakten Fakten sein lässt und nicht was dazudichten will.


----------



## Väinämöinen (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



thrian schrieb:


> Der Kriegsgrund war erfunden(angriff auf Schiff im Golf von Tonkien)und das ist keine Theorie das ist ein Fakt(hat Johnsen selbst zugegeben)...


Und wie viele dieser Ereignisse wurden von Verschwörungstheoretikern aufgedeckt? Die echten Schweinerein kommen idR doch nicht raus, weil irgendwelche Hobby-Detektive sie aufdecken, sondern weil Insider das selbst tun oder der Presse entsprechendes Mateial zukommen lassen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Watergate lässt grüßen.


----------



## KriNeth (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Wie messen die denn sonst die entfernung zu einem anderen Stern ?



Messung mit Licht ist nunmal um einiges genauer. Entfernungen von Sternen können wir nicht metergenau bestimmen.
Außerdem würde es auffallen, wenn da keine wären. Jede Sternwarte oder Universität kann sie mit einem Laser anvisieren.

Btw. deine Argumente zu 9.11 sind zum brüllen.


----------



## herethic (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



			
				quanti schrieb:
			
		

> Weils beschädigt war


Also ich hab dort kein Flugzeug reinfliegen sehen



			
				quanti schrieb:
			
		

> Warum findet man einen völlig heilen Rucksack nach einem Flugzeugabsturz?
> Oder intakte Flugsitze?


Das ist Papier das Leicht verbrennt.Es ist sehr klein.Wie soll man es am gleichen Tag(?)finden unter den ganzen Trümmern



			
				Two-Face schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung, was würdest du in dem Fall tun?


"Es tut mir leider Kinder aber ich muss jetzt Los,es ist etwas unvorhergesehendes passiert,aber ich verspreche ich komm in ein paar Tagen wieder"
Ich meine sein Land wurde angegriffen,er ist dafür zuständig.Da kann man doch nicht bei einpaar Kindern bleiben.Das ist ein Notfall.



Und noch 2 Fragen:
1.Warum sind die Kampfjets nicht in die Luft geflogen um irgendwas zu unternehemen?
2.Warum ist der Typ der in Pentago geflogen ist,daran vorbei geflogen um dann eine Kurve zu machen um dann genau am andern Ende des Pentagons reinzufliegen weit weg von Rumsfeld?


----------



## LOGIC (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Aber er wollt doch die geschichte der kleinen schwarzen Ente hören


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



thrian schrieb:


> Also ich hab dort kein Flugzeug reinfliegen sehen


 
Braucht es doch auch nicht, aber was denkst, du, wie die Erde scheppert, wenn die zwei Türme zusammenbrechen und man beachtet, dass darunter eine U-Bahn Linie läuft? Also recht filigran, das Ganze und da wundert es mich eben nicht, wenn auch nahestehende Gebäude schwer beschädigt werden, auch wenns optisch nicht so aussehen mag.
Guck die Erdbeben an, da sehen Häuser noch recht brauchbar aus, aber praktisch betrachtet sind sie im Eimer, weil die Struktur zu stark beschädigt sind.



thrian schrieb:


> Das ist Papier das Leicht verbrennt.Es ist sehr klein.Wie soll man es am gleichen Tag(?)finden unter den ganzen Trümmern


 
Da gibts sehr viele Gründe. Ich hab mal einen Zettel gefunden, den ich beim Osterfeuer eigentlich reingeworfen hatte. Der war unverbrant.
Die heiße Luft hat ihn wohl hochgewirbelt und weggetragen. Papier wiegt nicht viel. 



thrian schrieb:


> "Es tut mir leider Kinder aber ich muss jetzt Los,es ist etwas unvorhergesehendes passiert,aber ich verspreche ich komm in ein paar Tagen wieder"
> Ich meine sein Land wurde angegriffen,er ist dafür zuständig.Da kann man doch nicht bei einpaar Kindern bleiben.Das ist ein Notfall.


 
Nein, ich denke mal, dass Bush nichts überstürzen wollte. Er hat seinen Schuh (oder den seiner Berater) durchgezogen und das beendet, was er angefangen hat, womit ich nun auch kein Problem habe.



thrian schrieb:


> Und noch 2 Fragen:
> 1.Warum sind die Kampfjets nicht in die Luft geflogen um irgendwas zu unternehemen?


 
Was sollen die denn machen?
Beim ersten Flugzeug dachte man noch an ein Unglück, erst beim zweiten war klar, was passiert ist.
Dann kam die Meldung, dass die Jets aufsteigen sollen, aber die brauchen nun mal auch eine Weile um dort hinzukommen, wo sie hin sollen.
Kein Pilot fliegt jetzt los und ballert ein Flugzeug ab, nur weils gerade vor ihm fliegt.
Das stellst du dir zu einfach vor.



thrian schrieb:


> 2.Warum ist der Typ der in Pentago geflogen ist,daran vorbei geflogen um dann eine Kurve zu machen um dann genau am andern Ende des Pentagons reinzufliegen weit weg von Rumsfeld?


 
Ich bin kein Pilot, aber hast du mal versucht eine schnelle Kurve mit einem Flugzeug zu fliegen, mit einem großen Flugzeug?
Ist nicht so einfach, vielleicht hatte er nicht den richtigen Winkel und musste deswegen abbrechen und einen anderen Punkt anvisieren, keine Ahnung.
Auch das stört mich aber nicht so wirklich.
Die Flugzeuge, die das WTC getroffen haben, haben es auch nicht genau in der Mitte getroffen, sondern versetzt. Ist eben nicht so einfach mit einem Jet zu zielen.


----------



## Sash (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

die dinger haben einen größeren wendekreis als ein fiat. dazu kommt noch die höhe und der speed..


----------



## Painkiller (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



Sash schrieb:


> die dinger haben einen größeren wendekreis als ein fiat. dazu kommt noch die höhe und der speed..



Da hast du recht...


Komisch ist es nur das die Luftraumüberwachung nicht aufmerksam wurde, als das Flugzeug sehr weit vom Kurs abgewichen ist...

btw. Abfangjäger konnten gar keine starten, denn die waren auf einem Manöver....

*Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt....*


----------



## Väinämöinen (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



thrian schrieb:


> "Es tut mir leider Kinder aber ich muss jetzt Los,es ist etwas unvorhergesehendes passiert,aber ich verspreche ich komm in ein paar Tagen wieder"
> Ich meine sein Land wurde angegriffen,er ist dafür zuständig.Da kann man doch nicht bei einpaar Kindern bleiben.Das ist ein Notfall.


Aus der Aktion ließt doch wohl jeder raus, was er sich wünscht. Du magst da jetzt vielleicht einen Hinweis auf eine Verschwörung suchen und auch finden, während es sonst oft hieß, dass Bush einfach nur dämlich ist und ohne seine Berater nicht wusste, was er machen solle. Der der ihn informierte sagte wohl nur: „A second plane hit the second tower. America is under attack.“ Aber bestimmt hatte Bush die Verschwörung eh nicht geplant, für ihn waren die Taliban vor 9/11 ja auch nur eine Rockband, sondern die Leute in den Black helicopter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Komisch ist es nur das die Luftraumüberwachung nicht aufmerksam wurde, als das Flugzeug sehr weit vom Kurs abgewichen ist...


Und was hätten sie bitte machen sollen? Nur weil ein Flugzeug vom Kurs abkommt, muss man doch noch nicht von ein Anschlag ausgehen (schon garnicht vor 9/11) und selbst wenn, wäre es kaum besser es über einer Stadt abzuschießen. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass da Zeit notwendig ist, um überhaupt noch reagieren zu können.


----------



## axel25 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Naja, in D gilt die Regel, dreht ein Flugzeug direkt auf ein AKW zu, darf es nach der dritten Mahnung glaube ich angeschossen werden!
Soweit ich weiß wurde in einen der beiden Türme auch von einer Luft-Luft-Rake ein Loch geschlagen, angeblich hatten Abfangjäger den Auftrag die Jets zu elliminieren. Die Rakete verfehlte das Flugzeug (wie kann mein ein Flugzeug ab der Größe eines A320/ einer B737 ab verfehlen?) und flog in den Tower...
@Väinämöinen In D können pro Flugplatz (miltärische) 2 Kampfjets innerhalb von zwei Minuten starten, weitere 4, glaube ich, innerhalb von 5 Minuten...
Versuch mal D unangekündigt mit MiGs und Panzern anzugreifen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, an was die Deutschen so gebastelt haben. Angeblich ja auch an der Atombombe, aber dort waren sie nicht mal annähernd so weit wie die Amerikaner.
> Wenn ich nicht irre, haben die Deutschen an Strahlentriebwerken gearbeitet, aber dann keine Zeit/Geld/Ressourcen mehr dafür gehabt, weil die Gegner immer näher kamen.



Die He178 flog noch vor Kriegsbeginn und die Me262 kam kurz vor Schluss noch zum Einsatz.
Genauso übrigens wie die Gloster Meteor. (nur die USA waren n bissl spät dran, deren erster Jet ist 42 zum ersten Mal geflogen und was kampfbereites gabs erst nach dem Krieg)




Two-Face schrieb:


> Das klingt ja nach einer der genialsten Sci-Fi-Storys überhaupt
> Ein angeblich vertrauenswürdiger Offizier packt nach Jahren endlich aus und will angeblich die Wahrheit ans Tageslicht bringen - und dass die natürlich genauso aussieht, wie die breite Öffentlichkeit vermutet bzw. so wie sie sie sehen will, kommt natürlich völlig überrachend



Es kommt noch besser:
Lange bevor irgend jemand die Sache großartig hinterfragen kann, stirbt derjenige ([AkteX-Melodie]eines natürlichen Todes?[/AkteX-Melodie]).


Dumm nur, dass bereites unmittelbar nach der Veröffentlichung die Fehler in dem Buch so offensichtlich waren, dass selbst Wiki eine ganze Reihe von Zeitschriften nennen kann, die z.T. sogar einfache historsiche Fehler gefunden haben.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Die elektrischen Signale sind von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich und alles ist nur Vermutung, was das sein könnte. Bei einem anderen Menschen trifft das dann sowieso nicht mehr zu.



Kenne den Artikel jetzt nicht, aber es ergeben sich natürlich bestimmte Muster, wenn jemand ein bestimmtes Bild anguckt und tippe mal darauf, dass die einfach dieses Muster bei der gleichen Person wiedererkennen konnten.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was war denn im Vietnamkrieg?



Tonkin-Zwischenfall
Die USA haben einen Angriff auf eigene Einheiten gefaked und damit ihren Eintritt in den zu diesem Zeitpunkt inner-Vietnamesischen Krieg begründet.




thrian schrieb:


> Bsp.Vietnamkrieg siehe oben.
> 
> Dazu noch 1/2.Golfkrieg(je nach Sichtweise)mit den angeblichen Irakischen Soldaten die Früchen auf den Boden werfen.
> 
> Irakkrieg,angebliche Atomwaffen



So als Anmerkung: Die Gemeinsamkeit all dieser Aktionen ist, dass nicht tausende US-Amerikaner getötet wurden, kein direkter großer wirtschaftlicher Schaden entstand und das ein anschließender Sieg den USA einen erheblichen geopolitischen Gewinn erbracht hätte/hat.



> BTW:
> Ich hab das Gefühl die "Verschwörungstheoretiger" werden behandelt wie der Typ der gesagt hat die Welt ist rund.



Es gab nicht "den Typen, der gesagt hat, die Welt ist rund". Die ganze Behauptung, dass es eine Zeit im Mittelalter gab, in der niemand wusste, dass die Erde eine Kugel ist, ist reine Erfindung/Verschwörungstheorie.
Es gab nur jemanden, der behauptet hat, dass die Erde um die Sonne kreist. Genaugenommen gabs da sogar mehrere, aber der erste war in der blöden Situation, für eine erzkatholische Führung zu arbeiten.






> Ok dann erklärt mir mal Bitte:
> 
> Warum ist WC7 eingestürtzt?
> Warum hat man den Ausweis vom Attenter gefunden?
> ...



Dazu haben wir einen überaus langem Thread, in dem man all das nachlesen kann.



*@all:*
Dieser Thread nimmt mitlerweile die erwartete Wendung und es werden willkürlich Behauptungen aufgestellt, die weder mit Logik noch mit Fakten untermauert werden. Ich weise noch einmal ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass sich das ändern muss, wenn der Thread im WPW bleiben soll. Zum lustig-sein-Meinung-vor-sich-hinspammen ist die RuKa gedacht.


----------



## herethic (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So als Anmerkung: Die Gemeinsamkeit all dieser Aktionen ist, dass nicht tausende US-Amerikaner getötet wurden, kein direkter großer wirtschaftlicher Schaden entstand und das ein anschließender Sieg den USA einen erheblichen geopolitischen Gewinn erbracht hätte/hat.





			
				Wikipediaartikel über den Vietnamkrieg schrieb:
			
		

> Die Vereinigten Staaten verzeichneten 58.193 Mann als Verluste.


Von dem "Wirtschaftlichen Schaden"gab es eigentlich nicht.OK die Börsenkurse sind gefallen,aber nach 3 Monaten hatte sich das wieder.
Durch den 1./2.Golfkrieg konnte sicher gestellt werden,dass keine Islamische Republik entstandt und das weiter Öl an die Amis geliefert wurde/günstig geliefert wurde.
Und durch den Irakkrieg wurde das Öl  kostengünstiger an sie geliefer(t)/sie beliefer(t)en sich selber.


----------



## Väinämöinen (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



axel25 schrieb:


> Naja, in D gilt die Regel, dreht ein Flugzeug direkt auf ein AKW zu, darf es nach der dritten Mahnung glaube ich angeschossen werden!
> Soweit ich weiß wurde in einen der beiden Türme auch von einer Luft-Luft-Rake ein Loch geschlagen, angeblich hatten Abfangjäger den Auftrag die Jets zu elliminieren. Die Rakete verfehlte das Flugzeug (wie kann mein ein Flugzeug ab der Größe eines A320/ einer B737 ab verfehlen?) und flog in den Tower...
> 
> @Väinämöinen In D können pro Flugplatz (miltärische) 2 Kampfjets innerhalb von zwei Minuten starten, weitere 4, glaube ich, innerhalb von 5 Minuten...
> Versuch mal D unangekündigt mit MiGs und Panzern anzugreifen...


Nur kommen zu den 2 Minuten noch jede Menge andere Verzögerungen. American-Airlines-Flug 11, also der Flieger, der zuerst in den Nordturm gekracht ist wurde vermutlich um 8:14 entführt und ist ab 8:16 dann vom Kurs abgewichen. Bis das Militär eingeschaltet wurde, um sich die Sache mal anzusehen, war es schon 8:38. 8:45 starteten dann zwei F-15, die den Flieger aber erstmal suchen mussten, weil die Terroristen den Tranponder abgeschaltet hatten, und um 8:46 hat es dann gekracht.

Das Problem ist halt, dass niemand davona usgegangen ist, dass es sich da um einen Angriff handeln könnte, ja noch nichtmal nachdem der Flieger den Nordturm getroffen hat.
Beim zweiten Flieger (United Airlines Flight 175) waren es dann ~20min, aber es ist eben immernoch niemand von einem Anschlag ausgegangen, auch wenn man da vielelicht etwas früher hätte reagieren können, da ein anderer UA-Pilot wohl einen Notruf von UA175 empfangen hatte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kenne den Artikel jetzt nicht, aber es ergeben sich natürlich bestimmte Muster, wenn jemand ein bestimmtes Bild anguckt und tippe mal darauf, dass die einfach dieses Muster bei der gleichen Person wiedererkennen konnten.


 
Ist für mich trotzdem zu weit hergeholt.
Es wird versucht, Wellenformationen zu interpretieren, das das nicht perfekt funktioniert, kann man daran sehen, wie Psychologie funktioniert.
Auch da gehts nur um interprestation.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tonkin-Zwischenfall
> Die USA haben einen Angriff auf eigene Einheiten gefaked und damit ihren Eintritt in den zu diesem Zeitpunkt inner-Vietnamesischen Krieg begründet.


 
Aber Johnson schien ja nicht an der Manipulation beteiligt gewesen zu sein.
Das ist ein sehr großer Unterschied, wie ich meine.




thrian schrieb:


> Von dem "Wirtschaftlichen Schaden"gab es eigentlich nicht.OK die Börsenkurse sind gefallen,aber nach 3 Monaten hatte sich das wieder.
> Durch den 1./2.Golfkrieg konnte sicher gestellt werden,dass keine Islamische Republik entstandt und das weiter Öl an die Amis geliefert wurde/günstig geliefert wurde.
> Und durch den Irakkrieg wurde das Öl kostengünstiger an sie geliefer(t)/sie beliefer(t)en sich selber.


 
Der Irak fördert seit dem Einmarsch weniger Öl als noch zu Sadams Zeiten.
Es gibt eine islamische Repubik, guck die Saufi Arabien an, aber mit denen haben die USA auch eine wirtschaftliche Beziehung, daher lassen sie alles so, wie es ist.
Davor und danach ist der Irak nicht wirklich ein Wirtschaftspartner der USA.
Dass US Firmen am Aufbau verdienen wollen, ist logisch, aber auch andere Länder sind ja daran interessiert und anhand von Siemens weiß man, dass auch deutsche Firmen keine Probleme mit Regimen haben.
Sie haben die Telefontechnik geliefert, mit denen der Iran Oppositionsleute abhören und schneller einsperren kann.


----------



## herethic (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber Johnson schien ja nicht an der Manipulation beteiligt gewesen zu sein.
> Das ist ein sehr großer Unterschied, wie ich meine.


Nun ja,er hat gesagt das das Schiff angegriffen wurde,ich denke schon da er dann an der Manipulation beteiligt war.


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt eine islamische Repubik, guck die Saufi Arabien an


Hussein,wollte eine "Große Islamische Republik"die alle Arabischen Länder des nahen Ostens miteinander vereine.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



thrian schrieb:


> Nun ja,er hat gesagt das das Schiff angegriffen wurde,ich denke schon da er dann an der Manipulation beteiligt war.


 
Hab ich jetzt nicht aus dem Text herauslesen können.
Außerdem ist es zu der Zeit auch nicht verwunderlich, dass Geheimdienste ein paar Sachen "verdreht" haben, damit es "in ihrem Sinne" läuft.
Man bedenke nur die McCarty Ära.



thrian schrieb:


> Hussein,wollte eine "Große Islamische Republik"die alle Arabischen Länder des nahen Ostens miteinander vereine.


 
Wo wollte er das denn?
Er wollte einen besseren Zugang zum Meer haben.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Da fällt mir doch ein nettes Zitat aus V wie Vendetta ein...

BTN-Chef:"Unsere Aufgabe ist es Nachrichten zu melden,nicht welche zu erfinden. Das ist Aufgabe der Regierung."

Ich denke mal viele Bürger wären erschrocken, wenn sie wüssten was ihre Regierung vor ihnen geheim hällt.....

Mich würd auch interessieren wo das Archiv ist, in dem alle Geheimnisse aufbewahrt werden..^^ xD


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Landwirtschaft ohne Erdöl.Frag mal deine  Politiker wie es in 20 jahren weiter gehen soll .


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Das mit dem Hiv Virus, ich glaube ernsthaft daran das das nicht zufällig passiert ist.Es gibt soviele Beweise dafür das es aus Afrika kommt wie aus dem Labor.Es ist zusammenhängend aber wie kann man nicht sagen.


----------



## rabit (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Ich denke das an einigem was wahres dran ist.
Kennt Ihr ja bestimmt, etwas vorteuschen um die Aufmerksamkeit von wichtigen Dingen abzulenken.


----------



## Väinämöinen (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das mit dem Hiv Virus, ich glaube ernsthaft daran das das nicht zufällig passiert ist.Es gibt soviele Beweise dafür das es aus Afrika kommt wie aus dem Labor.Es ist zusammenhängend aber wie kann man nicht sagen.


Welche Beweise gibt es denn für die Labor-Theorie? Und wozu sollte das dienen?

Da erscheint mir die offizielle Variante doch durchaus plausibler.


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Im Mai 2005 gelang einem internationalen Forscherteam erstmals der Nachweis, dass der Ursprung von HIV beim Affen liegt. Das Forscherteam nahm dazu in der Wildnis des zentralafrikanischen Kamerun 446 Kotproben freilebender Schimpansen. Etliche Proben wiesen Antikörper gegen Simianes Immundefizienz-Virus (kurz _SIV_; engl. _Simian Immunodeficiency Virus_) auf, die Schimpansenversion des HI-Virus, wie das Team im US-Fachjournal _Science_ veröffentlichte. Zwölf Proben waren fast identisch mit dem HIV-1 bei Menschen. Das Team betonte, dass die Antikörper zuvor nur bei Schimpansen in Gefangenschaft nachgewiesen wurden. Ursprüngliche Quelle des HI-Virus sind die Schimpansen jedoch nicht. Sie sollen sich im westlichen Zentralafrika mit SIV oder einem Vorläufer dieses Virus’ bei anderen Affenarten infiziert haben. Etwa im 20. Jahrhundert infizierten sich erstmals Menschen mit dem SIV, das anschließend in deren Organismen zum AIDS verursachenden HIV mutierte. Damit hat der Aidserreger bereits mindestens zweimal die Artengrenze übersprungen, nämlich vom Affen zum Menschenaffen und anschließend zum Menschen. Wie das Virus auf den Menschen übertragen wurde, ist unklar. Man geht davon aus, dass Jäger, die Affen gejagt und verspeist haben, mit dem Virus erstmals infiziert wurden.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Welche Beweise gibt es denn für die Labor-Theorie? Und wozu sollte das dienen?
> 
> Da erscheint mir die offizielle Variante doch durchaus plausibler.



Frag mich nicht warum aber es gibt genug Hinweise darauf das Africa und das mit den Laboren dort das ausgelöst hat.Es geht hier einfach nur darum woran du glaubst.Entweder glaubst du daran oder hast handfeste beweise, man muss viel lesen um zu glauben.Und das überschneidet sich dann erst mit den Beweisen.


----------



## Phenom BE (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Wenn die Amerikaner die Mondlandung nur vorgetäuscht hätten hätte das sicher irgentjemand mitbekommen und es gäbe beweise dafür.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das mit dem Hiv Virus, ich glaube ernsthaft daran das das nicht zufällig passiert ist.Es gibt soviele Beweise dafür das es aus Afrika kommt wie aus dem Labor.Es ist zusammenhängend aber wie kann man nicht sagen.


 
Der Hi Virus (das V in HIV steht für Virus, man muss es also nicht extra noch hinschreiben ) ist älter als viele denken.
Wie viele Erreger ist auch er einer derjenigen, die von Tieren zum Menschen übergesprungen ist. Aber erst in den 80ern kann man ihn nachweise, man geht aber davon aus, dass der HI Virus schon seit 80 Jahren aktiv ist, also deutlich vor Laboranlagen.


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Ich habe hier mal etwas witziges gefunden, musste wirklich lachen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EinarN (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Warum Schaut euch nicht ZEITGEIST an um Sehen was Schwindel ist und was Wahrheit?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Weil da der Teil mit der Wahrheit fehlt


----------



## EinarN (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weil da der Teil mit der Wahrheit fehlt


Ne ! Dort Fehlt der teil mit den Schwindel


----------



## Painkiller (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Da ja gewünscht wurde, das ich Material das ich habe / finde nachträglich hinzufügen soll, hab ich hier wieder etwas neues für euch 


Bob Oechsler, ehemaliger Mitarbeiter der NASA sagte einmal: „Die Astronauten schweigen über ihre UFO-Beobachtungen, weil es ihnen befohlen wurde, mit dem Verweis auf die Nationale Sicherheit“

Ohne das Wissen seines Kontrahenten schnitt Bob Oechsler ein Telefongespräch mit Admiral Bob Inman mit, einem engen Vertrauten von George Bush sen.. Inman hat eine steile Karriere hinter sich. Als stellvertretender Direktor des Geheimdienstes, der Marine, des Nationalen Sicherheitsdienstes, des militärischen Geheimdienstes und der CIA besetzte Inman hohe politische Ämter.
Bob Oechsler sprach ihn auf die geborgenen UFOs an, welche in Area 51 aufbewahrt werden.

Hier ein Gesprächsaussschnitt:

Bob Oechsler: „Glauben Sie, dass die geborgenen UFOs jemals für wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen außerhalb der Militärkreise zur Verfügung stehen?“

Admiral Inman: „Ich sage es Ihnen noch einmal: Ich weiß es wirklich nicht! Vor zehn Jahren hätte man es sicher abgelehnt. Aber vielleicht steht man jetzt nach so vielen Jahren dem Anliegen offen gegenüber.

Bob Oechsler bekam in Folge einen Anruf von Inmans Assistenten Tom King:

Tom King: „Er bittet Sie, ihn weder zu zitieren, noch seinen Namen in irgendeinem Zusammenhang ohne seine vorherige Zustimmung zu nennen.


Und noch mehr...


Im Jahr 1938 annektierte Adolf Hitler einen Teil der Antarktis. Im gleichen Jahr kam Alfred Ritscher dort mit dem Schiff Schwabenland an, und erklärte 600.000 Quadratkilometer zu deutschem Reichsgebiet, welches heute noch in jedem Atlas zu finden ist. Am 2. Mai 1945 liefen aus Kristiansund, Norwegen, 120 deutsche U-Boote aus und 13 aus Jakarta, die fast alle Neuschwabenland anliefen…

Kleiner Zeitsprung *hüpf* 

Im Jahr 1947 begann unter Admiral Byrd die „Operation Highjump“ mit mehreren Zerstörern, 13 Schiffen (inklusive einer Art Katapultschiff für Flugzeuge) und insgesamt über 4.000 Mann Besatzung in der Antarktis, welche auf 6-8 Monate Dauer ausgelegt was. Offizieller Vorwand der Operation: eine geologische Expedition.

Doch bereits nach 3 Wochen (!) scheiterte die Expedition, nachdem viele Flugzeuge in dem Gebiet einfach verschwanden.

Admiral Byrd gab nach seiner Rückkehr Chiles größter Zeitung „El Mercurio“ ein Interview und erklärte: „Wir sind in der Antarktis auf einen weit überlegenen Feind getroffen, welcher kreisrunde Flugobjekte besäße, mit denen man ohne Zwischenstop von Pol zu Pol fliegen könnte“.


----------



## EinarN (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

In Zeitgeist Teil 2 Wird auch genau darüber Berichtet.
Beide Teile sind in Google Video Vorhanden. Ich habe mir diese Aufmerksam Angesehen. Ich hatte so meine Vermutungen. Komischerweise Alle meine Vermutungen Bestätigen sich damit. 
Das Beginnt schon bei der Religion Geschihte bishin zu Schweinegrippe.

Ich bin am jeden Fahl Gespannt, welchen schwachsinn nicht noch Erfunden wird um die Menscheit zu Veräppeln.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Da ja gewünscht wurde, das ich Material das ich habe / finde nachträglich hinzufügen soll, hab ich hier wieder etwas neues für euch



Ich vermute mal, Quellen und Belege reichst du noch nach, die uns dann erklären, wieso diese Aussagen an allen überprüfbaren und merkwürdigen Punkten (und sogar an überprüfbaren Punkten, die rein gar nichts "übernatürliches" an sich haben) nicht zu anderen Quellen passen?


Denn ohne Quellen ist dein Post irgendwas zwischen Copyright-Verletzung und Spam.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

UFO-Sichtungen vom All aus gab's schon öfter, es wurden auch mal vermeintlich unbekannte Geräusche über Funk empfangen.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, Quellen und Belege reichst du noch nach, die uns dann erklären, wieso diese Aussagen an allen überprüfbaren und merkwürdigen Punkten (und sogar an überprüfbaren Punkten, die rein gar nichts "übernatürliches" an sich haben) nicht zu anderen Quellen passen?
> 
> 
> Denn ohne Quellen ist dein Post irgendwas zwischen Copyright-Verletzung und Spam.




hier die quelle

Nationale Sicherheit - Die Verschwörung: Streng geheime Projekte in Technologie und Raumfahrt: Amazon.de: Dan Davis: Bücher


----------



## bishop (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

ich persönlich bin ja etwas skeptisch dass der Mann "unerkannt" ein Telefongespräch mitschneiden konnte. Es heisst ja, dass der General eine steile Karriere hinter sich hat und schon einige Zeit dabei war und damit auch durchaus einen Lehrgang über (Konter)Spionage mitgemacht haben wird.

Und dann wird er von einem freundlichen Menschen zum unverbindlichen Telefongespräch eingeladen wobei das Gespräch auf UFOs kommt. Der General bestätigt indirekt die hochbrisanten Gerüchte und scheint völlig ahnungslos zu sein, dass er abgehört werden könnte.

häufig einer der größten Fehler andere für zu dumm zu halten^^

Die Story mit den Deutschen ist wieder so eine Sache. Da macht sich also eine größere Flotte in die Antarktis auf um irgendein krummes Ding zu drehen (von Forschungsreaktoren bis zur Errichtung eines eisigen Führerbunkers ist alles drin, wir haben ja alle Comics gelesen) Nach ein Paar Wochen geht irgendwas schief, die Amis haben das mitgekriegt und wollten die Nazis präventiv da weghaben, oder denen ist das Geld ausgegangen, oder der Plan war aufgrund politischer Wendungen nicht mehr so beliebt geworden. Jedenfalls machen sich die Mannen wieder aufn Heimweg ohne was erreicht zu haben. Jetzt fragt man natürlich den Verantwortlichen "hätteste das nich auch vorher sehen können?" Es drohen politische Konsequenzen und das beliebte Köpferollen. Aber halt! Wir sind ja auf einen überlegenen Feind gestoßen und der hat uns bei der Ausführung gehindert, mir könnet da gar nix dafür! Und so retten Aliens mal wieder jemandem den Posten

Ich habe mir das jetzt in 5 mins aus den Fingern gesogen und das klingt nicht viel unglaubwürdiger als die Story weiter oben...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> hier die quelle
> 
> Nationale Sicherheit - Die Verschwörung: Streng geheime Projekte in Technologie und Raumfahrt: Amazon.de: Dan Davis: Bücher



Ok...
Das heißt deine Behauptungen werden ausschließlich von einem Buch gestützt, bei dem schon die Titelseite zu 50% ein Fake ist? Da kann man sich weitere Diskussionen wohl sparen


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Das Cover ist 100% fake.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Nö. Der Buchtitel stimmt (hoffe ich jedenfalls. Ggf. ist der Name des Autors erfunden?) und die Gebäude auf dem Bild sind auch echt.
Nur die komischen runden Dinger in der Mitte sind reingeschnitten, drum herum wurde noch n bissl retouchiert - das macht nur geschätzt die Hälfte der Coverfläche aus


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö. Der Buchtitel stimmt (hoffe ich jedenfalls. Ggf. ist der Name des Autors erfunden?) und die Gebäude auf dem Bild sind auch echt.
> Nur die komischen runden Dinger in der Mitte sind reingeschnitten, drum herum wurde noch n bissl retouchiert - das macht nur geschätzt die Hälfte der Coverfläche aus


 
Wer ein derartiges Bild aussucht, also als Buchcover, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn ich den Titel, das restliche Bild und natürlich auch den Inhalt zu 100% anzweifel.


----------



## bishop (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Das ist btw ein interessanter Punkt. Abseits von der tatsächlich rübergebrachten Information ist es häufig schon das drumherum (Sprachstil, Name, Bilder) das einen vermuten lässt man hat es mit sagen wir alternativem Gedankengut zu tun.

Leute, die glauben die ganze Menschheit unterliegt einem riesigen Schwindel bzw gegen die geläufige Lehrmeinung protestieren wollen sollten vielleicht erst einen Lehrgang in Public Relations machen wenn sie wirklich etwas verändern wollen


----------



## Sash (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

tut mir leid das sagen zu müssen, aber das titelbild von der area 51 ist kein fake. diese dinger wurden da wirklich mal gebaut, und die schwebten sogar sehr schwer kontrollierbar einen meter über dem boden.
bei discovery channel lief mal ein bericht darüber, dort gabs auch aufnahmen, also video, zu sehen wie die dinger flogen. das war mal ein test von der air force, basierend auf prototypen der deutschen. also die deutschen fingen damit an, im 2. weltkrieg. nur das klappte nicht so.. und bei den amis, die die unterlagen wohl nach dem krieg gefunden hatten, und auch ein paar prototypen, klappte es auch nicht. die dinger waren unberechnbar, schwer zu fliegen, schwebten nur einen m über den boden usw.. jedenfalls, nachdem die rausgefunden hatten die sch... nicht fliegt haben sie es aufgegeben und die dinger verschrottet. in den film konnte man gut sehen das es schwebte, aber sehr wackelig. wurde noch durch ein paar seile gehalten, damit es nicht umkippte oder so.  aber, es handelte sich dabei nicht um alientechnologie, die haben sich durch das design wohl eine bessere flugleistung erhofft. aber, da steckt nix aussergewöhliches dahinter, nur halt das es nicht funktionierte..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Es tut mir jetzt ja leid, wenn ich ein Weltbild zerstöre, aber...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf höherauflösenden Varianten des Bildes, dass für das Buchcover verwendet wurde, kann man auch erkennen, dass die Schatten der "Flugscheiben" deutlich schärfer und dunkler sind, als die auf dem ursprünglichen Foto abgelichteten. Auch die Nase der Skyrocket, der Generator vor der rechten Sabre und der Bereich um die beiden Anhänger hinten sind oft schlecht retouchiert. Bei der Ablichtung auf Amazon sieht es zudem auch noch so aus, als würden die Flügel der Sabres über die vordere Scheibe ragen, die an ihrer Forderkante aber höher als ein Mensch ist...

Die Deutschen hatten zwar ein paar Entwürfe für scheibenförmige Flugzeuge, aber nichts fliegendes - erst recht nicht schwebendes.
Was es in der US-Forschung gab, war das Avrocar&Verwandte, die aber letztlich nur schlecht manövrierbare Hovercrafts darstellten und die XF5U bzw. V173.
(iirc gab es auch noch was Jet-getriebenes mit ähnlichem Umriss, kann ich aber grad nicht finden)


----------



## Painkiller (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

@ ruyven_macaran

Das mit dem Cover war mir schon klar...^^ Man muss ja ein gutes Bild haben, was Aufsehen erregt. 


Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache das die Deutschen versucht haben, fliegenden Scheiben zu bauen....

Auch wenn diese nicht aussahen wie "Raumschiffe". Dennoch wurden solche Versuchsmodelle im 2. Weltkrieg gebaut. Halt mir Turbine oder Rotor...

Auch die Amerikaner haben sich dann mit der erbeuteten Technologie ans Werk gemacht....

In dem Buch sind tolle Bilder von diesen Dingern drin...

Auch von den Horten-Flugzeugen gibt es auch jede Menge Material...

Und für mich wirkt z.B. ein B-2 Bomber immer noch utopisch, obwohl er bereits seit 1960 existiert..... 

Und eines is für mich sicher: Die Horten-Technologie sitzt jetzt im B-2 Bomber....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Wird im Buch klargestellt, dass das Titelbild ein Fake ist?
Wenn nicht würde ich davon ausgehen, dass auch jeder weitere Aspekt, der im Buch als Wahrheit dargestellt wird, ein Fake sein könnte. Der Informationsgehalt sinkt damit auf das Niveau auf das eines Asterix-Bandes: Könnte stimmen. Aber letztlich muss man woanders nachlesen, was stimmt.
Von z.B. scheibenförmigen Flugzeugen wärend des zweiten Weltkriegs habe ich woanders noch nichts lesen können. Nicht einmal von Windkanalmodellen.

Die B-2 Spirit gibt es nicht seit den 60ern, die flog Ende der 80er zum ersten mal. Die Technik ist zwar von Norton inspiriert (wie alle modernen Nurflügelentwürfe - auch wenn die Idee wiederum deutlich älter ist), muss aber nicht zwangsläufig auf erbeutete Technologie zurückgehen. Bereits 1940 flog die Northop N-1M. Die XB-35 hatte ihren Erstflug zwar erst 46, mit dem Bau wurde aber bereits 42 begonnen. Die weitere Entwicklung führte dann über die XB-49 (mit Norton-Technologie oder auch nicht?) zur B2.


----------



## Sash (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

ok das mit dem bild kann halt eine täuschung sein. dennoch war der bericht echt, den ich gesehen hab. also das mit den ufos die flogen. was für ne technik dahinter steckte weiß ich nicht mehr. kann sein das es eine art hoover war, oder wie ein heli.. jedenfalls schwebten die dinger.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Auf jedenfall haben die Kanadier und Amis an "Flugscheiben" während des kalten Krieges getüftelt, das was dabei rauskam, nannte sich dann "Avrocar" oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Sash (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

ka wie es hieß, aber es funktionierte halt nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Luftkissenfahrzeuge wurden schon vor dem ersten WW erfunden.
Der Hubschrauber wurde schon von DaVinci erfunden (mehr oder weniger). In der Frühzeit des 20. Jahrhunderts gab es schon Entwicklungen.
Dass man das Rotorkonzept auch für runde Flugobjekte nutzen wollte, war eigentlich logisch.
Aber es scheiterte wohl an der Tragfähigkeit und der Flugstabilität.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Da hast du recht...

BMW hat damals mit ihrem "Flügelrad" versucht, Scheibentechnik & ein Düsentriebwerk zu vereinen.

Manchmal würde mich echt interessieren was in den Akten des Pentagons liegt. Und was die Amerikaner und Russen damals im 2. Weltkrieg den Deutschen an Technologie gestohlen haben.

Bekannt ist ja: Radar, Sonar, Nurflügler (horten), Scheibentechnologie, Raketen usw....

Auf jeden Fall muss es Aufsehen erregt haben, sonst wären die S-III Akten nicht mehr unter Verschluss....
Zeugenaussagen gibt es dazu ja viele
Aussagen


----------



## stefan.net82 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

(x) an einigen könnte was dran sein!

(siehe bush, mc donald´s, ronald mc donald, walt disney...)


----------



## herethic (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Wie wärs mit der Theorie das Hitler noch lebt bzw.1945 nicht umgekommen ist?


----------



## Sash (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

der wäre jetzt weit über 100.. und der hatte parkinson. der muß dann aber einen verdammt guten arzt gehabt haben.


----------



## herethic (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Deshalb ja auch 





> 1945 nicht umgekommen ist


 

Mal ein Video zur Anregung,ich weiß ist lang 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QDBU-43db-s&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QDBU-43db-s&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Manchmal würde mich echt interessieren was in den Akten des Pentagons liegt. Und was die Amerikaner und Russen damals im 2. Weltkrieg den Deutschen an Technologie gestohlen haben.
> 
> Bekannt ist ja: Radar, Sonar, Nurflügler (horten), Scheibentechnologie, Raketen usw....



Ich komme langsam zu dem Eindruck, dass du hier entweder bewusst Märchen verbreitest oder dass du von Themen redest, von denen du nicht einmal die grundlegensten Fakten kennst und bei denen du auch kein Interesse hast, das zu ändern.

- Radar hatten die Briten bereits in den 30ern und haben es im späteren Kriegsverlauf intensiv eingesetzt (wärend die Deutschen bis zum Schluss nur geringe Stückzahlen in die Luft bekommen und nie ein größeres stationäres System aufgebaut haben)

- ASDIC (nach dem Verschenken der Technologie im 2.WK an die Amerikaner von denen als "SONAR" bezeichnet) ist eine britishe Entwicklung, basierend auf allierter Technologie aus dem ersten (!) Weltkrieg.

- zu Nurflüglern habe ich bereits oben eine ganze Reihe amerikanischer Entwicklungen genannt, die vor Ende des 2. Weltkriegs abgeschlossen waren.  Die Ursprünge des Konzeptes sind problemlos bei Wiki nachzulesen (und liegen noch vor dem ersten Weltkrieg und ebenfalls nicht in Deutschland)

Zu "Scheibentechnologien" wurde hier nach wie vor nichts vorgelegt...



Um das Niveau ein bißchen über Rumpelkammerstatus zu bringen, schlage ich an der Stelle vor, dass die Verbreitung oder/und Neuschaffung einzelner Verschwörungstheorien eingestellt wird und wir wieder zu einer Diskussion über derartige Theorien im allgemeinen zurückkehren. Also Fragen wie "Warum glauben die Menschen daran?" "Wie kommen Menschen darauf?" "Welche Faktoren unterscheiden eine erfolgreiche Verschwörungstheorie von einer gescheiterten Lüge?"


----------



## Painkiller (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich komme langsam zu dem Eindruck, dass du hier entweder bewusst Märchen verbreitest oder dass du von Themen redest, von denen du nicht einmal die grundlegensten Fakten kennst und bei denen du auch kein Interesse hast, das zu ändern.
> 
> - Radar hatten die Briten bereits in den 30ern und haben es im späteren Kriegsverlauf intensiv eingesetzt (wärend die Deutschen bis zum Schluss nur geringe Stückzahlen in die Luft bekommen und nie ein größeres stationäres System aufgebaut haben)
> 
> ...



Du bist also der Meinung das ich bewusst Märchen verbreiten will? Ich würde mal sagen ,das ist eine ziemlich schwere Anschuldigung mir gegenüber. Ich kann dir aber sagen, das dem nicht so ist....

Ich gebe gerne zu das ich mich bei Radar und Sonar vertan habe. Bin ja keiner der seine Fehler nicht eingesteht. Dennoch finde ich das vorallem über die Nurflügler noch ein großes Fragezeichen steht. 

Meiner Meinung nach wurden einige technologische Verbesserungen von den Horten-Fliegern auf die Northrops übertragen...

Hierzu ein Eintrag aus Wiki...

Insbesondere in den USA und England wurden ebenfalls einige Versuche  unternommen, Nurflügelflugzeuge zu bauen. Nennenswert sind  beispielsweise die Baynes Bat und zahlreiche Konstruktionen bei Northrop. Es ist bekannt, dass sich insbesondere  Mitarbeiter von Northrop die erbeuteten Horten-Konstruktionen genauer  angesehen haben. Die Northrop-Konstruktionen wiesen immer wieder  Probleme mit der Flugstabilität auf. Den Horten-Flugzeugen wurde jedoch  nachgesagt, dass sie eine gute Flugstabilität gehabt hätten. Moderne  Nurflügel-Jets, wie die Lockheed F-117 und die äußerlich der _Ho IX_ sehr  ähnliche Northrop B-2, werden durch Computersysteme  stabilisiert. Die B-2 wird oft als direkter Ableger der _H IX_  dargestellt – dies ist zwar nicht nachweisbar, aber durchaus plausibel.  Theoretisch ist die B-2 eine Ableitung von den  Nachkriegs-Northrop-Konstruktionen XB-35 und YB-49.


Um mal was für die "Scheibentechnologie" vorzulegen:
EFODON e.V. - Die BMW-Flügelräder (G. L. Geise)

Aber wenn an dem ganzen eh nichts dran ist, frage ich mich warum die Akten bis heute unter Verschluss sind....

Deinen Vorschlag finde ich übrigens gut...

"Warum glauben die Menschen an sowas?"

Vielleicht weil es viele Zeugenaussagen gibt, die einige der Theorien stark unterstützen. Oder Videos. Man muss ja nur mal in Youtube schauen, das gibs soviele Videos über Ufos oder Area 51. Und einige zeigen wirklich einzigartige Flugmanöver.

Vielleicht ist aber auch die Regierung dran schuld, indem Akten die im 2. Weltkrieg erbeutet wurden, immer noch nicht freigegeben wurden. Das bringt viele Menschen zum Nachdenken. Nicht jeder glaubt das was die Regierung einem erzählt. Das liegt in der Art der Menschen, Dinge anzuzweifeln und zu hinterfragen.

Persönliche Meinung:
Meine persönliche Meinung ist, das die (US)-Regierung ihren Bürgern einiges verschweigt. Wohl auch mit gutem Grund. Sie wollen technologisch halt die Oberhand behalten. Ich behaupte nicht das alle dieser Theorien war sind, aber an einigen könnte durchaus was dran sein...
Eigentlich bin ich ja ein Mensch, der nur glaubt was er sieht. Je mehr man solche Theorien gelesen hat, umso mehr grübelt man darüber.... Ein Beispiel: Ich persönlich glaube den Piloten der Nachtjägerstaffeln aus dem 2. WK. Wieso sollten die Piloten lügen. Da müsste ja die ganze Besatzung mit dring verwickelt sein. --> Wo is da der Sinn?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich gebe gerne zu das ich mich bei Radar und Sonar vertan habe. Bin ja keiner der seine Fehler nicht eingesteht. Dennoch finde ich das vorallem über die Nurflügler noch ein großes Fragezeichen steht.


 
Finde ich überhaupt nicht.
Klar ist ja, dass viele Menschen zur gleichen Zeit an ähnlichen Technologien arbeiten/gearbeit haben.
Das gibts überall und wieso sollte das bei der Flugzeugkonstruktion anders sein?
An Atomwaffen haben die Amerikaner schon vorher gearbeitet, ehe die Deutschen daran gedacht hatten.
Wie weit waren die Deutschen da?
Sicher nicht weiter als die Russen. Sie hatten ja keine Mittel mehr frei, geschweige Forscher, um sich der Sache annehmen zu können.

Ob und in welcher Form die Amerikaner die Forschungsergebnisse der Brüder Horten verwendet haben, weiß man nicht genau, vielleicht keine, vielleicht alle.
Was meiner Meinung nach aber auch völlig egal ist, denn auch ohne Horten hätten die Amerikaner so ein Flugzeug entwickelt.

Interessant ist doch eher, was die Russen an Technologie und Wissen "erbeutet" haben? 



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Um mal was für die "Scheibentechnologie" vorzulegen:
> EFODON e.V. - Die BMW-Flügelräder (G. L. Geise)
> 
> Aber wenn an dem ganzen eh nichts dran ist, frage ich mich warum die Akten bis heute unter Verschluss sind....


 
Im Artikel kann man doch sehr gut herauslesen, wieso ein runder Körper gut fliegt und wieso das nicht für den Menschen nutzbar ist. 



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil es viele Zeugenaussagen gibt, die einige der Theorien stark unterstützen. Oder Videos. Man muss ja nur mal in Youtube schauen, das gibs soviele Videos über Ufos oder Area 51. Und einige zeigen wirklich einzigartige Flugmanöver.


 
Area 51 war/ist Entwicklungszentrum für neuartige Fluggeräte, es ist also kein Wunder, dass gerade dort vermehrt "UFOs" gesichtet wurden.
Dass die Amerikaner erst nach dem WW2 damit angefangen haben, ist meiner Meinung nach auch einleuchtend. Sie entwickelten für den möglichen Krieg gegen Russland, der nun mal gerade in den 50er/60er sehr wahrscheinlich schien.

Nach dem Zusammenbruch der Sowjetunion sind auch die UFO Sichtungen bei Area 51 zurück gegangen, wieso wohl? 

Außerdem will ich gar nicht wissen, wieviele Fluggeräte die Amerikaner dort entwickelt haben, die aber nie über die Testphase hinausgingen, weil sie sich als nicht effektiv/zu teuer/unfliegbar herausgestellt hatten. 



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist aber auch die Regierung dran schuld, indem Akten die im 2. Weltkrieg erbeutet wurden, immer noch nicht freigegeben wurden. Das bringt viele Menschen zum Nachdenken. Nicht jeder glaubt das was die Regierung einem erzählt. Das liegt in der Art der Menschen, Dinge anzuzweifeln und zu hinterfragen.


 
Du kannst ja mal einen Antrag zu Einsicht stellen, vielleicht hast du Glück. 



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Persönliche Meinung:
> Meine persönliche Meinung ist, das die (US)-Regierung ihren Bürgern einiges verschweigt. Wohl auch mit gutem Grund. Sie wollen technologisch halt die Oberhand behalten. Ich behaupte nicht das alle dieser Theorien war sind, aber an einigen könnte durchaus was dran sein...
> Eigentlich bin ich ja ein Mensch, der nur glaubt was er sieht.


 
Wieviel hat denn die russische Regierung ihren Bürgern verheimlicht?
Oder wie siehts bei den Chinesen aus, den Nord Koreanern oder den Iranern?
Nicht immer mit dem Finger auf ein Land zeigen. 

Ach ja, wieso glaubst du nur, das, was du siehst? 
Bakterien kann man nicht sehen, sind aber da. 
Quantenpyhsik ist nicht "begreiflich" aber ohne sie würden wir hier nicht labern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Insbesondere in den USA und England wurden ebenfalls einige Versuche  unternommen, Nurflügelflugzeuge zu bauen. Nennenswert sind  beispielsweise die Baynes Bat und zahlreiche Konstruktionen bei Northrop. Es ist bekannt, dass sich insbesondere  Mitarbeiter von Northrop die erbeuteten Horten-Konstruktionen genauer  angesehen haben. Die Northrop-Konstruktionen wiesen immer wieder  Probleme mit der Flugstabilität auf. Den Horten-Flugzeugen wurde jedoch  nachgesagt, dass sie eine gute Flugstabilität gehabt hätten. Moderne  Nurflügel-Jets, wie die Lockheed F-117 und die äußerlich der _Ho IX_ sehr  ähnliche Northrop B-2, werden durch Computersysteme  stabilisiert. Die B-2 wird oft als direkter Ableger der _H IX_  dargestellt – dies ist zwar nicht nachweisbar, aber durchaus plausibel.  Theoretisch ist die B-2 eine Ableitung von den  Nachkriegs-Northrop-Konstruktionen XB-35 und YB-49.



Die F117 ist überhaupt kein Nurflügler (hat soger ein ziemlich deutlich zu sehendes Leitwerk  ) und die YB-49 (Erstflug: 1947, d.h. nach den intensiven Blicken in die Horten-Unterlagen) blieb deswegen eine Y... und wurde nie zum Serienprodukt, weil man die Stabilitätsprobleme nicht in den Griff bekam.



> Um mal was für die "Scheibentechnologie" vorzulegen:
> EFODON e.V. - Die BMW-Flügelräder (G. L. Geise)



Hmm - leider ohne jede Quellenangabe. Entweder man glaubts oder man glaubts nicht. Im Internet finde ich nicht mal einen Hinweis darauf, dass BMW je ein Werk in Kelby gehabt hätte, "BMW III"a ist die Kennung eines Flugzeugmotors und und funktionierende Exemplare des angeblich verwendeten BMW 003 waren eine Seltenheit und wären eigentlich dringend an anderer Stelle benötigt worden.



> Aber wenn an dem ganzen eh nichts dran ist, frage ich mich warum die Akten bis heute unter Verschluss sind....



Welche Akten werden denn unter Verschluss gehalten?




> "Warum glauben die Menschen an sowas?"
> 
> Vielleicht weil es viele Zeugenaussagen gibt, die einige der Theorien stark unterstützen. Oder Videos. Man muss ja nur mal in Youtube schauen, das gibs soviele Videos über Ufos oder Area 51. Und einige zeigen wirklich einzigartige Flugmanöver.
> 
> Vielleicht ist aber auch die Regierung dran schuld, indem Akten die im 2. Weltkrieg erbeutet wurden, immer noch nicht freigegeben wurden. Das bringt viele Menschen zum Nachdenken. Nicht jeder glaubt das was die Regierung einem erzählt. Das liegt in der Art der Menschen, Dinge anzuzweifeln und zu hinterfragen.



Das merkwürdige ist halt, dass die Leute anfangen die Regierung anzuzweifeln, wenn ihnen jemand etwas technisch ~unmögliches (zumindest schwer vorstellbares) vorlegt, begleitet mit ein paar meist undefinierten oder von unbekannten Personen stammenden, oft ungenauen "Zeugen"aussagen (geh aufs Land, drück jemandem 20€ in die Hand oder sag ihm, dass du vom Fernsehen bist und lass ihn in die Kamera sagen, er hätte etwas gesehen, dass er sich nicht erklären könnte) vorlegt. Warum glauben sie dieser Person, die offensichtlich Auferksamkeit und z.B. ein Buch verkaufen will?
Ich glaube nicht, dass mehr als 5% der Leute, die etwas von "Akten nicht freigegeben" lesen, mit der Frage "welche Akten, gibts die überhaupt?", "was soll sonst noch drinstehen?" und "sind die wirklich noch geheim?" reagieren. Stattdessen bezeichnen sie zum Teil einen Regierungsvertreter, der eine vollkommen logische und wissenschaftlich haltbare Erklärung liefert, als Lügner.


----------



## Sash (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

f117 und nurflügler, lol.
b2 ist einer der wenigen nurflügler. aber eins haben sie gemein, sie kommen wirklich von der a51.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Die F117 ist halt ein Tarnkappenflugzeug.
Aber ein solches Flugzeug muss ja nicht zwangsläufig ein Nurflügler sein.


----------



## Painkiller (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

@ ruyven_macaran 

Wie gesagt, der Eintrag den ich gepostet habe stammt aus Wiki...^^ Ich weiß das die F-117 kein Nurflügler ist...

btw. Die F-117 ist eingentlich keine F-117. Das "F" steht ja bekanntlich für Fighter...
Eigentlich müsste es ja B-117 heißen aber hierzu wieder ein Auszug aus Wiki:

_Die F-117 besitzt zwar die Kennung eines Jagdflugzeuges (F wie „Fighter“), es handelt sich aber um einen Bomber und hätte als solcher entweder ein „A“ (für Attack) oder „B“ (für Bomber) als Bezeichnung erhalten müssen. Hintergrund ist einerseits, dass der Vorsitzende der Strategieeinheit, ein 4-Sterne-General, junge, talentierte Kampfjetpiloten benötigte, um dieses Fluggerät zu fliegen. Diese hätten sich aber nie in eine B-117, also einen Bomber gesetzt. Es war also eine rein motivierende Entscheidung. Ein anderer Grund kann die systematische Verwirrung ausländischer Geheimdienste gewesen sein, die sich auf die Suche nach einem neuen Jagdflugzeug machen sollten._

Zu den "Akten":
Zum Beispiel die welche im 2.Weltkrieg von den Amis und Russen erbeutet wurden. ^^

Zu den Zeugenaussagen der Menschen:
Beispiel Roswell, warum sollte eine ganze Stadt lügen, bei dem was sie gesehen haben?

Mir scheint aber das du von Militärtechnik viel Ahnung hast. 
Daher hab ich mal wieder ein Gerücht für dich, vllt. kannst du mir da ja weiterhelfen:

Wie du sicher weißt hat sich die US-Regierung mit dem Projekt "Blue Book" beschäftigt. Dort wurden ja alle Daten, Fakten, Fotos und Fälle im Zusammenhang mit UFO´s gesammelt. 
Im Internet hab ich ein lustiges Gerücht gehört. Das "Blue" soll sich auf den Himmel beziehen wo die UFO´s ja gesichtet werden. Der Codename des Prototypen lautet "Have Blue" --> Habe Blau (an Bord?). Viele denken das Technologie aus dem Roswell-Absturz mit in das Projekt eingeflossen ist.... Lockheed Have Blue ? Wikipedia
Quelle ist übrigens aus dem Buch: "Nationale Sicherheit" allerdings unter der Rubrik "Fragwürdige Gerüchte"... Vielleicht hast du ja eine Idee dazu...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Zu den "Akten":
> Zum Beispiel die welche im 2.Weltkrieg von den Amis und Russen erbeutet wurden. ^^



Ich meinte das konkret: Welche Akten, deren Existenz bekannt sind und deren Inhalt keine Bedrohung für die nationale Sicherheit sein sollte, sind nicht zugänglich?

Verschwörungstheoretiker fordern gerne, dass die Regierungen Informationen nicht länger verheimlichen sollen bzw. dass die Verheimlichung ein Beleg für die Verschwörungstheorie ist.
Der Haken bei der Sache: Man kann keine Informationen herausgeben, die überhaupt nicht existieren. Wenn es keine Akte über Flugscheiben gibt, dann kann man auch keine Akte über Flugscheiben verheimlichen und die nicht-Zugänglichkeit der nicht-existierende Akte ist eben gerade kein Beleg für die Existenz brisanter, verheimlichter Informationen.
Deswegen: In welches Aktenzeichen wurde Einsicht gefordert und mit welcher Begründung wurde diese abgelehnt? Und welche Informationen soll die Akte enthalten, sowohl nach der Verschwörungstheorie als auch nach allgemein akzeptiertem Wissen? (wenn ich die Theorie aufstelle, dass die USA ihre Anlagen zum Test von außerirdischer Technologie als ICBM-Silos tarnt, dann ist die Tatsache, dass man mir keine detailierten Informationen zum inneren Aufbau von Silo XY zugänglich macht, ebenfalls kein Beleg für die Existenz einer Verschwörung)

Übrigens lässt sich das nicht nur auf Akten beziehen, sondern ist allgemein ein typisches Element von Verschwörungstheorien (um mal beim allgemeinen Thema zu bleiben  )

Beispiel:
Ich hab hier ein (unfreiwillig) sehr unterhaltsames Buch über Elektrizität bei den alten Ägyptern. Da wird unter anderem von eindeutigen Belegen auf Reliefs in einem Tempel berichtet, der gesperrt wurde, um sie vor der Öffentlichkeit zu verbergen. Das dieser Tempel durch Besucher massive Schäden davongetragen hat und allgemein eine gründliche, teure Sanierung bedürfte, um ausreichende Sicherheit für Publikumsverkehr zu bieten, dass wird in dem Buch höflicherweise verschwiegen.



> Zu den Zeugenaussagen der Menschen:
> Beispiel Roswell, warum sollte eine ganze Stadt lügen, bei dem was sie gesehen haben?



Afaik hat, abgesehen von Militärangehörigen, genau ein Farmer die Absturzstelle und das Material mit eigenen Augen gesehen. Die "ganze Stadt" kennt einen Zeitungsartikel eines lokalen Schmierblatts und lebt bis heute (sehr gut) von der Behauptung, dass jedes einzelne Wort darin die Wahrheit sei und alles, was danach seitens der Regierung veröffentlicht wäre, eine Lüge ist.

Auch wieder ein weiteres Beispiel, das sich allgemein auf Verschwörungstheorien und ihre Reifung übertragen lässt:
Man muss nur lange genug wiederholen, dass jemand (eine ganze Stadt) etwas unterstützt (oder auch "sich damit beschäftigt", was dann ein verschwörungstheoretischer Euphemismus für "hat das als totalen Schwachsinn bezeichnet" ist). Irgendwann wird das schon jemand durcheinander bringen und weitererzählen, derjenige (die Stadt) würde die Aussage aufgrund eigener Erkenntnisse/Beobachtungen bezeugen können.
Da sich Verschwörungstheoretiker bevorzugt gegenseitig zitieren und sorgfältige Quellenüberprüfung eher selten (und für den Leser mangels Angabe oft unmöglich) ist, ergibt sich dann in kurzer Zeite eine Vielzahl von Dokumenten, die dieses Verhältniss ""bestätigen"". (Klappt besonders gut bei toten Personen, die nicht klarstellen können, was sie wirklich gesagt haben und die ggf. für niemanden anderes als Verschwörungstheoretiker von Interesse sind, so dass ihre wahre Aussage kaum jemand kennt)



> Wie du sicher weißt hat sich die US-Regierung mit dem Projekt "Blue Book" beschäftigt. Dort wurden ja alle Daten, Fakten, Fotos und Fälle im Zusammenhang mit UFO´s gesammelt.
> Im Internet hab ich ein lustiges Gerücht gehört. Das "Blue" soll sich auf den Himmel beziehen wo die UFO´s ja gesichtet werden. Der Codename des Prototypen lautet "Have Blue" --> Habe Blau (an Bord?). Viele denken das Technologie aus dem Roswell-Absturz mit in das Projekt eingeflossen ist.... Lockheed Have Blue ? Wikipedia
> Quelle ist übrigens aus dem Buch: "Nationale Sicherheit" allerdings unter der Rubrik "Fragwürdige Gerüchte"... Vielleicht hast du ja eine Idee dazu...



Hör ich zum ersten mal von der Geschichte, würde aber keinen Cent drauf geben: US-Codenamen folgen keinem ersichtlichen Schema und "Blue" ist nun wirklich ein Wort, das man in vielen Kombinationen verwenden kann (in beiden Fällen fehlt auch jeglicher inhaltlicher Zusammenhang). Z.B. hat "Operation Pierce Arrow" auch nichts mit einem "Broken Arrow" zu tun - warum auch? Der Sinn von Codenamen besteht ja gerade darin, dass sie keine Informationen oder Zusammenhänge preisgeben.
Falls "Have Blue" tatsächlich eine Anspielung auf das (8 Jahre zuvor abgeschlossene...) "Project Blue Book" sein sollte, so könnte das auch einfach ein Witz der Ingenieure sein: Dass die Entwicklung der F-117 für eine Reihe weiterer Sichtungen merkwürdiger, "unbekannter" Flugobjekte im Umfeld von Area51 sorgen würde und diese im Zuge der extremen Geheimhaltung rund um das Projekt nicht erklärt werden würden, konnte man auch als Nicht-Nostradamus vorhersagen.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



> Auch wieder ein weiteres Beispiel, das sich allgemein auf Verschwörungstheorien und ihre Reifung übertragen lässt:
> Man muss nur lange genug wiederholen, dass jemand (eine ganze Stadt) etwas unterstützt (oder auch "sich damit beschäftigt", was dann ein verschwörungstheoretischer Euphemismus für "hat das als totalen Schwachsinn bezeichnet" ist). Irgendwann wird das schon jemand durcheinander bringen und weitererzählen, derjenige (die Stadt) würde die Aussage aufgrund eigener Erkenntnisse/Beobachtungen bezeugen können.
> Da sich Verschwörungstheoretiker bevorzugt gegenseitig zitieren und sorgfältige Quellenüberprüfung eher selten (und für den Leser mangels Angabe oft unmöglich) ist, ergibt sich dann in kurzer Zeite eine Vielzahl von Dokumenten, die dieses Verhältniss ""bestätigen"". (Klappt besonders gut bei toten Personen, die nicht klarstellen können, was sie wirklich gesagt haben und die ggf. für niemanden anderes als Verschwörungstheoretiker von Interesse sind, so dass ihre wahre Aussage kaum jemand kennt)


 
Wahnsinn! Die Geschichte sämtlicher Weltreligionen nur Verschwörungstheorien? Deine Beschreibung kommt dem doch ziemlich nahe, oder?


----------



## NCphalon (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

ich zitier einfach ma^^



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Hallo Leute...
> 
> Wie schauts aus, was haltet ihr von Verschwörungstheorien?
> 
> ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Wahnsinn! Die Geschichte sämtlicher Weltreligionen nur Verschwörungstheorien? Deine Beschreibung kommt dem doch ziemlich nahe, oder?



Jein.
Natürlich gibt es eine Verwandtschaft zwischen allen unbelegbaren Geschichten, die behaupten, zu unserer Realität zu gehören. Die Besonderheit von Verschwörungstheorien besteht aber darin, dass sie sich ausdrücklich gegen etabliertes Wissen stellen (dass den Verschwörungstheoretikern i.d.R. auch sehr detailliert bekannt ist). Religionen sind zwar ebenfalls ohne Bezug zur ""wirklichen Welt"", aber i.d.R. nicht in direktem Wiederspruch. Bestehen formelle Wiedersprüche, werden diese von den Gläubigen i.d.R. uminterpretiert, bis sie zu deren Kenntnisstand über die Realität passen. (Ein Verschwörungstheorieanhänger würde dagegen anfangen, die Realität zu leugnen - unabhängig von seinem Wissen darüber.) Desweiteren bestehen Religionen zu einem erheblichen Teil nicht aus einer Geschichte, die behauptet, wahr zu sein. Für die meisten Gläubigen sind diese anderen Teile, (i.d.R. ein vollständiges Lebens- und Gesellschaftskonzept, eine umfangreiche Moral, Aussagen, die über unsere wahrnehmbare Welt hinausgehen) von größerer Bedeutung, als die historischen Erzählungen beziehungsweise ob diese wahr sind oder auf dem von mir beschriebenen Wege etabliert wurden.




NCphalon schrieb:


> ich zitier einfach ma^^



Es wäre nett, wenn du dir vor dem zitieren noch den Thread durchließt, in dem du postest und der nicht nur nichts mehr mit dem von dir aufgegriffenen Post zu tun hat, sondern auch einen Großteil der von dir gegebenen Antworten beinhaltet.
Und richtig zitieren könntest du auch mal...


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Zu den Zeugenaussagen der Menschen:
> Beispiel Roswell, warum sollte eine ganze Stadt lügen, bei dem was sie gesehen haben?


 
Ja, aber was haben sie denn gesehen? 
Der Farmer, der Wrackteile gefunden hatte, hat deswegen die Behörden informiert, weil er davon ausging, dass es Teile eines Wetterballons sind.
Was ist also an einem Wetterballon ungewöhnlich?
Nichts
Wieso hat das Millität dann so eine geheime Sache draus gemacht?
Keine Ahnung, frag das Millitär. 



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wie du sicher weißt hat sich die US-Regierung mit dem Projekt "Blue Book" beschäftigt. Dort wurden ja alle Daten, Fakten, Fotos und Fälle im Zusammenhang mit UFO´s gesammelt.
> Im Internet hab ich ein lustiges Gerücht gehört. Das "Blue" soll sich auf den Himmel beziehen wo die UFO´s ja gesichtet werden. Der Codename des Prototypen lautet "Have Blue" --> Habe Blau (an Bord?). Viele denken das Technologie aus dem Roswell-Absturz mit in das Projekt eingeflossen ist.... Lockheed Have Blue ? Wikipedia
> Quelle ist übrigens aus dem Buch: "Nationale Sicherheit" allerdings unter der Rubrik "Fragwürdige Gerüchte"... Vielleicht hast du ja eine Idee dazu...


 
Wenn ich mir den Wikipedia Artikel durchlese, komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass die Code Namen keinen tieferen Sinn haben und einfach vergeben werden. Alles muss ja irgendeine Bezeihnung haben und je merkwürdiger sie klingt, desto besser ist es ja.


----------



## Sash (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

ich hatte mal eine nette geschichte gehört.. war so november-dezember letzten jahres. demnach plante die us regierung, bzw alle wissenden regierungen die existenz und kontakt mit ausserirdischen offen zu legen. und zwar das wir seit dem letzten jahrhundert in kontakt mit denen stehen, und zwar ab den absturz in roswell. als wir die ersten atombomben abgeworfen hatten wurden sie wohl auf uns aufmerksam, und die usa hatten seitdem mit ihnen kontakt und forschen unter anderen in groomlake mit ihnen an neuen techniken. seit dem bestanden die aliens selber darauf das sie es öffentlich machen, aber die regierung blockte ab. seitdem wurde alle paar jahre darüber diskutiert wann sie es nun veröffentlichen, aber es wurde aus irgendwelchen gründen immer mehr verschoben. ab dem 21.jh. wollten sie nun ernst machen, vorallem weil die aliens wohl sagten wenn ihr es nicht macht landen wir einfach auf nem gut besuchten öffentlichen platz mittem am tag.. das stichdatum von den aliens war wohl ende dezember 2009, daher wollte der obama kurz nach weihnachten damit an die öffentlichkeit. sie haben wohl kontakt mit.. glaub 6 oder so verschiedenen rassen, und es sind weitere 60 oder so bekannt, und alle seien der erde freundliche gegenüber gestimmt. 

^^dieses gerücht kam 2009 auf, was daraus wurde haben wir ja mitbekommen.. nichts.
angeblich wurde sowas von einem aus dem weißen haus so berichtet..


*Mögliche Vertuschung durch das Militär [Bearbeiten]*

Möglicherweise gab es eine Vertuschungsaktion seitens des Militärs, da von der Existenz des hoch geheimen Projekts MOGUL während des Kalten Kriegs weder die amerikanische Öffentlichkeit noch die Sowjetunion etwas erfahren durften. Daher präsentierte General Roger Ramey ebenfalls am 8. Juli 1947 die Reste des MOGUL-Ballons und erklärte, es handle sich um Teile eines ganz normalen _Raywin_-Wetterballons. Am 10. Juli erschien in der Zeitung _Alamogordo News_ ein Bericht mit der Überschrift
„Die Phantastereien über ‚Fliegende Scheiben‘ werden hier aufgeklärt: Zeitungsreporter beobachtet, wie eine Armee-Radar-Einheit eine 'Scheibe' startet.“​Charles B. Moore deutete das als ein Ablenkungsmanöver, das für die Presse veranstaltet wurde. Danach war es lange Zeit still um Roswell und die Vorgänge dort.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roswell-Zwischenfall
nochmal wegen roswell, es war ein geheimer test ob man in der atmo mit einem ballon atomtest der russen nachweisen kann. nachdem das gerücht mit aliens aufkam haben die es der geheimhaltung wegen kurz bestätigt, hauptsache die wahrheit kommt nicht raus. kurz darauf wurde das wohl aus angst einer massenhysterie aber wieder dementiert, und es wurde gesagt es war nur ein wetterballon. viel mehr war es ja auch nicht.. 50j später wurden die akten zu dem projekt offen gelegt, aber den meisten interessierte das nicht. das projekt hieß mogul.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Eigentlich ging diese ganze Alien-Geschichte nicht mit Roswell los, sondern als ein amerikanischer Hobbyflieger (der hieß glaub ich Kenneth Arnold) mysteriöse Flugobjekte am Himmel beobachtet hatte - die übrigens verdammt stark so.g. British Flying Wings ähnelten. Der Roswell-Zwischenfall, welcher zufälligerweise kurze Zeit später eintraf, schien für die Bevölkerung eine Bestätigung zu sein.


----------



## Painkiller (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Eigentlich ging diese ganze Alien-Geschichte nicht mit Roswell los, sondern als ein amerikanischer Hobbyflieger (der hieß glaub ich Kenneth Arnold) mysteriöse Flugobjekte am Himmel beobachtet hatte - die übrigens verdammt stark so.g. British Flying Wings ähnelten. Der Roswell-Zwischenfall, welcher zufälligerweise kurze Zeit später eintraf, schien für die Bevölkerung eine Bestätigung zu sein.




Stimmt, die sehen aus wie die ersten Nurflügler der Amis...^^


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jein.
> ....... ebenfalls ohne Bezug zur ""wirklichen Welt"", aber i.d.R. nicht in direktem Wiederspruch. Bestehen formelle Wiedersprüche, werden diese von den Gläubigen i.d.R. uminterpretiert, bis sie zu deren Kenntnisstand über die Realität passen. (Ein Verschwörungstheorieanhänger würde dagegen anfangen, die Realität zu leugnen - unabhängig von seinem Wissen darüber.) .......


 
Das sehe ich aber bei den Kreatonisten und einigen anderen religiösen Sekten (auch bei potentiell gefährlichen wie damals um Koresh in Waco) anders. Welchen Unterschied machen eigentlich "Umdeutungen" zu Pseudowahrheiten im Vergleich zum normalen Leugnen/Abstreiten? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> .....Desweiteren bestehen Religionen zu einem erheblichen Teil nicht aus einer Geschichte, die behauptet, wahr zu sein. Für die meisten Gläubigen sind diese anderen Teile, (i.d.R. ein vollständiges Lebens- und Gesellschaftskonzept, eine umfangreiche Moral, Aussagen, die über unsere wahrnehmbare Welt hinausgehen) von größerer Bedeutung, als die historischen Erzählungen beziehungsweise ob diese wahr sind oder auf dem von mir beschriebenen Wege etabliert wurden........


 
Das Problem dabei ist doch aber, dass diese anderen von dir genannten Teile eben auf den unbewiesenen Behauptungen basieren und dann immer mehr erweitert wurden.
Verschwörungstheoretiker können sich ja auch ihre Welt und Moralvorstellung sowie den täglichen Ablauf nach ihrer Theorie (oder nennen wir es eben eigenen Religion) anlegen.

Nehmen wir bspw. jemanden, der Anhänger diverser VT ist und daher sein Leben darauf ausrichtet, dass er jegliche Regierungs- oder Obrigkeitsmotivation in Frage stellt, täglich seinen Tagesablauf darauf ausrichtet, Bestätigung für seine VT zu entdecken, bestimmte "Schutz"handlungen vorzunehmen und sich eine damit wie in einer Parallelgesellschaft bewegt. Für Außenstehende würde dies an religiösen Eifer erinnern. Auch oder gerade deswegen, weil praktizierende Anhänger von VT hierbei ihre Moralvorstellungen und sogar ethischen Verhaltensmuster an die VT anpassen.

Gib einfach der Verschwörungstheorie um  9/11 noch ein paar Jahrhunderte Zeit und es wird vllt. Kulthandlungen, "umbaute Treffpunkte" u.ä. geben. Ground Zero entwickelt sich ja bereits in diese Richtung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich aber bei den Kreatonisten und einigen anderen religiösen Sekten (auch bei potentiell gefährlichen wie damals um Koresh in Waco) anders.



Mir ist noch kein Kreationist begegnet, der sich wirklich mit der Evolutionstheorie auseinandergesetzt hat. Bei den meisten wäre man froh, wenn sie das wissen würden, was sie aus den Schulen vertreiben. Aber in der Praxis...
Denen kann man erzählen, wie sich Lungen aus Kiemen entwickelt haben können, ohne das ihnen was merkwürdig vorkommt und z.T. kommen sie mit Einwänden gegen die chemische Evolution an und behaupten am Ende, Darwin wiederlegt und den Kreationismus wissenschaftlich belegt zu haben. (womit sie dann in einem Zug demonstrieren, dass sie keine Ahnung von Argumentation, keine Ahnung von wissenschaftlicher Beweisführung, keine Ahnung von wissenschaftlichen Theorien und nicht einmal die "Entstehung der Arten..." gelesen haben)

D.h.: Wie von mir beschrieben sehen diese Leute keinen Wiederspruch zwischen ihrer Theorie und ihrer Sicht auf die reale Welt. Das liegt in dem Fall halt daran, dass sie kaum Ahnung von letzterer haben - absichtliches Wissensdefizit.
Ein Verschwörungstheoretiker dagegen weiß i.d.R. sehr genau, warum ein "UFO" unmöglich fliegen kann, warum Außerirdische nicht so einfach versteckt hier landen können, warum große Geheimhaltungsaktionen so leicht schief gehen,.............. - und trotz dieses vorhandenen Wissens und der deutlichen Wiedersprüche glaubt er an seine Theorie. Das Defizit liegt hier nicht im Wissen, sondern in einem massiv einseitigen Misstrauen gegenüber einem Großteil aller Quellen.




> Welchen Unterschied machen eigentlich "Umdeutungen" zu Pseudowahrheiten im Vergleich zum normalen Leugnen/Abstreiten?
> 
> Die Intention des Umdeuters bzw. Lügners. Für dritte praktisch kein Unterschied, aber wenn wir uns überlegen wollen, wie es zu Verschwörungstheorien kommt, ist es imho sehr wichtig, darauf zu achten, wer seine Mitmenschen aktiv bescheißt, wer zu unwissend ist um seine Fehler erkennen zu können und wer unwillens ist, Fehler zu akzeptieren.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Im Prinzip kann ich deinen Ausführungen zustimmen, auch wenn ich gewisse Nuancen anders sehe. 

Bspw. in diesen Punkten:



> Im Gegenteil, die Masse der gläubigen beachtet historische Schilderungen immer weniger und konzentriert sich zunehmend stärker auf den Moralteil ihres Glaubens.


 


> Beim überwältigenden Teil der Verschwörungstheorien ist es für das praktische Leben eigentlich egal, was denn nun stimmt.


 
Das liegt aber wahrscheinlich auch an verschiedenen Erfahrungen und Auffassungen zur Thematik Religion, bzw. beim zweiten Zitat an der tatsächlich anders gearteten Sicht auf dieses Thema, denn hier muss unterschieden werden, welches "praktische Leben" du meinst. 
Das des VT-Anhängers bestimmt logischerweise die VT, das einer gleichgeschalteten Gemeinschaft eher nicht.
Wieder am Beispiel 9/11 betrachtet, macht es jedoch für beide Betroffene einen geradezu himmelschreienden Unterschied mit gewaltigem Einfluss auf die Gesellschaft, wenn sich die VT als Wahrheit herausstellen "würde". Zumindest, wenn man der Theorie glauben schenkt, dass es eine administrative Duldung oder Mitwirkung der amerikanischen Regierung gab.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Macht es das?
Würde sich für dich irgendwas ändern, wenn auf einmal ein "Inside-Job"-Beweis auftaucht?
Abgesehen davon, dass meine Meinung zum Bush-Umfeld noch ein Stück absacken würde, bliebe mein Leben 100% gleich.
Vergleich das mal mit Personen, die zwei komplette Sätze Kochgeschirr korrdinieren, eine lange Liste an Lebensmitteln nicht konsumieren (z.B. den Großteil dessen, was man in einem typischen Supermarkt findet) und (mindestens) jeden Freitag zum Gebet rennen.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



> Macht es das?
> Würde sich für dich irgendwas ändern, wenn auf einmal ein "Inside-Job"-Beweis auftaucht?.............


Für dich, mich und jede Menge Europäer wahrscheinlich nicht.
Mindestens aber für wenigstens rund 300 Mio. Amerikaner, das kannste glauben. Die mögen vllt. etwas träge sein und leichtgläubig vllt. auch. Wenn es aber für einen administrativen Übergriff seitens der Regierung an der eigenen Bevölkerung handfeste und unwiderlegbare Beweise gibt, geht das dort nicht ohne gravierende Umwälzung ab. So lahm wie wir hier sind die nämlich noch lange nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Die Regierung, die für diesen Übergriff verantwortlich war, gibt es nicht mehr.
Die Regierung, die die Bevölkerung belogen hat, um mehr als 10 mal soviele US-Amerikaner im vietnamesischen Dschungel verrecken zu lassen, hat afaik nicht mal 30 Millionen auf die Straße gebracht, geschweige denn, dass sie eine gravierende Umwälzung verursachte. Nukleartests an der eigenen Bevölkerung? Wäre mir nicht bekannt, dass viel mehr als die angehörigen der Betroffenen auf die Barrikaden gegangen sind. Zwei lügenbasierte Kriege im Irak mit unzähligen Toten oder dauerhaft Beeinträchtigten? Nicht mehr als eine Nuance bei den Wahlergebnissen.
Mit dem Vorschlag, Mitmenschen nicht mehr an mangelnder medizinischer Versorgung krepieren zu lassen, damit kann Menschen in den USA auf die Straße und zu Nazivergleichen treiben. Aber ein paar Todesopfer zum Wohle der Nation haben bislang höchstens Verschwörungstheorien nach sich gezogen. (z.B. Pearl Harbour. Bataan, wo tatsächlich 10.000 geopfert wurden, wärend man der heimischen Bevölkerung was von Verstärkung erzählte, interessiert dagegen niemanden)


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Macht aber schon einen Unterschied, ob es die Menschen im eigenen Land, noch dazu der Metropole des selbstverstandenen american way of life mitten aus dem Berufs- und Familienleben (also ohne das gewisse soldatische Risiko) herausreißt oder ob die irgendwo in tausenden Kilometer Entfernung "eher unbemerkt verrecken".


----------



## NCphalon (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es wäre nett, wenn du dir vor dem zitieren noch den Thread durchließt, in dem du postest und der nicht nur nichts mehr mit dem von dir aufgegriffenen Post zu tun hat, sondern auch einen Großteil der von dir gegebenen Antworten beinhaltet.
> Und richtig zitieren könntest du auch mal...



Ooooh entschuldigung dass ich meine eigene Meinung für mich wiedergeben wollte ohne auf alle möglichen Antworten die vorher gepostet wurden Bezug zu nehmen. Es hat net umsonst jeder en eigenen Account sonst könnt ma ja auch alles anonym in eine große Textdatei schreiben...


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



> Wie schauts aus, was haltet ihr von Verschwörungstheorien?


Ich find die lustig. Es gibt nur wenige solcher Theorien von denen ich sagen kann: so könnte es gewesen sein.

[x] _An einigen könnte was dran sein_


----------



## Painkiller (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich find die lustig. Es gibt nur wenige solcher Theorien von denen ich sagen kann: so könnte es gewesen sein.
> 
> [x] _An einigen könnte was dran sein_




An welchen denkst du, könnte denn was dran sein...?^^


----------



## Painkiller (2. März 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Regierung, die für diesen Übergriff verantwortlich war, gibt es nicht mehr.
> Die Regierung, die die Bevölkerung belogen hat, um mehr als 10 mal soviele US-Amerikaner im vietnamesischen Dschungel verrecken zu lassen, hat afaik nicht mal 30 Millionen auf die Straße gebracht, geschweige denn, dass sie eine gravierende Umwälzung verursachte. Nukleartests an der eigenen Bevölkerung? Wäre mir nicht bekannt, dass viel mehr als die angehörigen der Betroffenen auf die Barrikaden gegangen sind. Zwei lügenbasierte Kriege im Irak mit unzähligen Toten oder dauerhaft Beeinträchtigten? Nicht mehr als eine Nuance bei den Wahlergebnissen.
> Mit dem Vorschlag, Mitmenschen nicht mehr an mangelnder medizinischer Versorgung krepieren zu lassen, damit kann Menschen in den USA auf die Straße und zu Nazivergleichen treiben. Aber ein paar Todesopfer zum Wohle der Nation haben bislang höchstens Verschwörungstheorien nach sich gezogen. (z.B. Pearl Harbour. Bataan, wo tatsächlich 10.000 geopfert wurden, wärend man der heimischen Bevölkerung was von Verstärkung erzählte, interessiert dagegen niemanden)


 

Atom-Tests an der Bevölkerung gab es ja indirekt...
Aber ich persönlich denke das die Angehörigen eingeschüchtert wurden...

Siehe Foto rechts am rand....
Nevada Test Site ? Wikipedia

Bei solchen Fällen wie Bataan tragen aber auch die Medien ihre Schuld daran. Der Vorfall wird wegen mangelder Berichterstattung einfach verdrängt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. März 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Über die Mechanismen kann man nur spekulieren (und sehr wilde Verschwörungstheorien aufstellen...), aber Fakt ist imho, dass die US-Amerikaner so schnell keine Revolution starten - egal, was über ihre Regierung ans Tageslicht gefördert wird.


----------



## Painkiller (2. März 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Über die Mechanismen kann man nur spekulieren (und sehr wilde Verschwörungstheorien aufstellen...), aber Fakt ist imho, dass die US-Amerikaner so schnell keine Revolution starten - egal, was über ihre Regierung ans Tageslicht gefördert wird.


 

Das wiederum könnte daran liegen, das die Regierung welche damals an der Macht war schon wieder weg ist.
Oder das die Regierung gezielt Gegenmaßnahmen gegen Einzelpersonen ergriffen hat, damit diese nicht noch mehr Leute auf ihre Seite ziehen...



Momentan will ja Obama das Atom-Arsenal der USA deutlich verkleinern...

Sowas find ich persönlich gut, weil er das bei seinem Wahlkampf schon versprochen hat.....


----------



## Painkiller (8. März 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Über die Mechanismen kann man nur spekulieren (und sehr wilde Verschwörungstheorien aufstellen...), aber Fakt ist imho, dass die US-Amerikaner so schnell keine Revolution starten - egal, was über ihre Regierung ans Tageslicht gefördert wird.


 
In der momentanen Zeit eben nicht, weil anscheinend Obama vieles einhällt was er während seinem Wahlkampf versprochen hat....

Hab bei Wiki das hier gefunden, da hauts einen ja um. Dadurch rückt für mich der 11. September wieder ins Licht....

Operation Northwoods ? Wikipedia


----------



## Poulton (8. März 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit dem Vorschlag, Mitmenschen nicht mehr  an mangelnder medizinischer Versorgung krepieren zu lassen, damit kann  Menschen in den USA auf die Straße und zu Nazivergleichen  treiben.


Wenn man ein höchst defizitäres und bürokratisches System wie das unsere  einführen will, dann kann ich es nur zu gut verstehen das die Leute auf  die Straße gehen.
Von Nazivergleichen habe ich noch nichts gehört in dem Bezug, eher (zu  Recht) von Sozialismusvergleichen. Denn die bekommen bei solchen  Umverteilungsplänen immer feuchte Träume.



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Sowas find ich persönlich gut, weil er das bei seinem Wahlkampf schon versprochen hat.....


Ob es gut ist, wage ich stark zu bezweifeln. Der Hauptgrund dürfte mit in den laufenden Kosten liegen.


----------



## akaEmpty (8. März 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Je nach Definition, könnte man auch getrost behaupten, daß Verschwörung schon seit über 1000 Jahren nicht mehr nur eine Theorie ist. 
Ich bin sicher, daß Verschwörungen großen Einfluss darauf hatten, wozu sich unsere Zivilisation entwickelt hat.
Aber so lang man über Fakten spekuliert, ob es sich dabei wirklich um Fakten handelt, wird sich an den Fakten auch nichts ändern. Grade Verschwörungen sind ihr eigener Nährboden. D.h. man macht was, was keiner für wahr halten würde und kann es wunderbar als Verschwörungstheorie tarnen. Und schon hat man sehr sehr viele Menschen hinter sich, die Verschwörungstheorien für lächerlich halten. 
Und im Endeffekt geht's ja nur darum, was die Mehrheit als "Recht" anerkennt und nicht darum, was "Recht" ist.

Und außerdem: In einer Welt, in der Menschen daran glauben, daß mal einer über's Wasser ging etc., wundert mich sowieso nix mehr.


----------



## Painkiller (9. März 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Wenn man ein höchst defizitäres und bürokratisches System wie das unsere einführen will, dann kann ich es nur zu gut verstehen das die Leute auf die Straße gehen.
> Von Nazivergleichen habe ich noch nichts gehört in dem Bezug, eher (zu Recht) von Sozialismusvergleichen. Denn die bekommen bei solchen Umverteilungsplänen immer feuchte Träume.
> 
> 
> Ob es gut ist, wage ich stark zu bezweifeln. Der Hauptgrund dürfte mit in den laufenden Kosten liegen.


 

Das mit den Kosten mag stimmen, dennoch denk ich nicht das Obama Freund von Atomwaffen ist. btw. ich übrigens auch nicht....
Ich denk mal keiner will einen nuklearen Fallout, okay ausgenommen die Idioten-Länder z.b. Iran usw. die sich immer wieder gegenseitig damit bedrohen.... 

Btw. Das müsst ihr mal lesen...Lauter Idioten....
Angst vor Militärmanöver: Nordkorea droht USA und Südkorea mit Atomschlag - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik

Und bei solchen Aktionen soll die Bevölkerung den Politikern vertrauen?


----------



## herethic (9. März 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Btw. Das müsst ihr mal lesen...Lauter Idioten....
> Angst vor Militärmanöver: Nordkorea droht USA und Südkorea mit Atomschlag - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik


Das ist nur wieder Anti-Propoaganda der USA


----------



## Rotax (9. März 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Hier mal meine Komplettlösunge für die Hinterwäldler^^:

1. Die Mondlandung wurde von der NASA vorgetäuscht.

Definitiv nein

2. Die USA besitzt ein abgestürztes Raumschiff

Sehr unwahrscheinlich

3. Auf Area 51 werden nicht nur irdische Flugobjekte testgeflogen

Blödsinn

5. Der 11. September war ein Inside-Job

Definitiv nein

6. Die Deutschen haben im 2. Weltkrieg an Flugscheiben gebaut

Ja, wobei man eher geplant sagen muss

7. Ist es möglich mit HAARP die Gedanken zu manipulieren?

Neinnein

8. Philadelphia Experiment - Ein Versuch, ein Schiff unsichtbar sind, die angeblich verursacht schweren Schaden für Besatzungsmitglieder an Bord.

Definitiv nein

9. Präsident Roosevelt habe Informationen über den bevorstehenden Angriff der Japaner auf Pearl Harbour absichtlich zurückgehalten, um so den Eintritt der USA in den Zweiten Weltkrieg in der Öffentlichkeit durchsetzen zu können

Wahrscheinlich war das so, die Meinung wird auch von vielen Historikern vertreten.

10. Robert Lazar- Lazar wurde durch seine Behauptung bekannt, er habe im Zeitraum von 1988 bis 1989 an einem Projekt am Papoose Lake, in der Nähe des Groom Lake, gearbeitet. Nach eigenen Angaben war er dort als Physiker im geheimen militärischen Bereich S-4 (Sector Four) mit dem Studium von mutmaßlich außerirdischen Ufos beschäftigt.

Kann ja sein, aber Wayne. Bis jetzt hat es definitiv noch kein "UFO" bis zur Erde geschafft. Das ganze ist auch aus physikalischer Sicht extremst unwahrscheinlich



Hier mal noch eine  Theorie von mir, wofür auch vieles spricht:

Kurt Cobain wurde ermordet.


----------



## Painkiller (10. März 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

mhm, kurt Cobain wurde ermordet...?

Fakten, Daten, Quellen?


----------



## akaEmpty (10. März 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



> 10. Robert Lazar- Lazar wurde durch seine Behauptung bekannt, er habe im Zeitraum von 1988 bis 1989 an einem Projekt am Papoose Lake, in der Nähe des Groom Lake, gearbeitet. Nach eigenen Angaben war er dort als Physiker im geheimen militärischen Bereich S-4 (Sector Four) mit dem Studium von mutmaßlich außerirdischen Ufos beschäftigt.
> 
> Kann ja sein, aber Wayne. Bis jetzt hat es definitiv noch kein "UFO" bis zur Erde geschafft. Das ganze ist auch aus physikalischer Sicht extremst unwahrscheinlich


...sagt der Vertreter einer halbintelligenten, auf Kohlenstoff basierenden Lebensform, welche seit gerade mal 200.000 Jahren existiert und davon ca. 195.000 Jahre ohne nennenswerten technologischen Fortschritt. Davon, wie lange Physik als Wissenschaft betrieben wird, ganz zu schweigen!

Wissenschaftler, die so etwas behaupten, sind die selben  Wissenschaftler, die glauben, man würde mit Radioteleskopen Nachrichten  von Außerirdischen empfangen, bzw. daraus, daß sie keine empfangen, schlußfolgern, daß es keine Außerirdischen gibt.

Die Behauptungen, die Menschen, welche gerade mal wissen wie man "Physik" buchstabiert, über Physik aufstellen, sind ungefähr so ernst zu nehmen, wie die Behauptung, daß die Erde eine Scheibe wäre. 

Wer solche Behauptungen anstellt, sollte mal darüber nachdenken, daß es mit erdrückend hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Zivilisationen gibt, die uns um Millionen Jahre vorraus sind (das ist länger, als wir überhaupt existieren) und wirklich mal seinen Verstand einsetzen, bei der Frage danach, was aus unserer Sicht unmöglich scheint, aber nach mehreren 100.000 Jahren technologischer Entwicklung und wissenschaftlicher Forschung machbar oder sogar alltäglich wäre.


----------



## Painkiller (11. März 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



akaEmpty schrieb:


> ...sagt der Vertreter einer halbintelligenten, auf Kohlenstoff basierenden Lebensform, welche seit gerade mal 200.000 Jahren existiert und davon ca. 195.000 Jahre ohne nennenswerten technologischen Fortschritt. Davon, wie lange Physik als Wissenschaft betrieben wird, ganz zu schweigen!
> 
> Wissenschaftler, die so etwas behaupten, sind die selben Wissenschaftler, die glauben, man würde mit Radioteleskopen Nachrichten von Außerirdischen empfangen, bzw. daraus, daß sie keine empfangen, schlußfolgern, daß es keine Außerirdischen gibt.
> 
> ...


 


Find ich echt passend formuliert...^^ xD
Besser hätt ich´s auch nicht ausdrücken können....


----------



## Wendigo (11. März 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*



Folterknecht schrieb:


> Zu AIDS:
> 
> Es besteht die nicht unwahrscheinliche Möglichkeit, daß Aids durch ein Versehen und Unkenntnis (SIV) entstanden ist. Es gibt eine Variante die bei einigen Affenarten auftritt (SIV). Nun wurden in den (ich glaube) 50/60er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts Affennieren als Nährlösung für die Herstellung von Impfstoffen in Afrika verwendet. Es ist denkbar, daß über diese Kette der SIV-Virus unbeabsichtigt auf den Menschen "übertragen" wurde und er in einigen Fällen in der Lage war sich an zu passen (HIV). Das Krankheitsbild von "Aids" ist in Afrika sicher nicht weiter beachtet, geschweige den untersucht worden, aus den örtlichen Gegebenheiten resultierend.
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe gehört, dass ein Norwegischer Seefahrer der eigentlich Patient 1 war. Er bereiste viel den afrikanischen Kontinent. Kam mal im Fernsehen.

Ansonsten glaube ich mal im Fernsehen gesehen zu haben, dass die Deutschen wirklich an Flugscheiben gearbeitet haben.


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (14. März 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

zu1.
Die war nicht vorgetäuscht.
zu2.
Sehr Unwarscheinlich das sie Flugobject aus dem Weltall besitzen.
zu3.
Wer keins hatt kanns auch nicht Testen.
zu5.
Ergibt doch keinen Sinn.
zu6.
Ja sie haben solche Flugscheiben mit Levitionstriebwerke konstruiert in wie weit diese Projecte sich in die Luft erhoben haben lässt sich schwer sagen. 
Da zu gabs mal eine Doku auf N24. Der Leiter dieser Entwicklungen ist tot dazu kommt das gegen Kriegsende viele Unterlagen verbrannt wurden.
zu9
Nein er selber hat es nicht gewusst.


----------



## tickymick (14. März 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

und woher willst du das alles wissen? Quellen bitte.
Ich halte das mit Pearl Habor für sehr wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (14. März 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Ich sehe mir überall verschiedene Sendung zum Thema 2 WK an (das Thema interessiert mich halt). 
Dort kommt naturlich immer auch Verschwörungstheorien usw. z.b. ob die Brieten den Krieg verlängert haben.
Man geht davon aus das der US Geheimdienst zwar die Funktsprüche der Japaner entschlüsseln konnte aber man leitete sie nicht weiter bis zum Präsidenten.
Wenn er es gewusst hätte warum hat er nicht reagiert? 
Der Kriegseintritt für die USA war zu diesem Zeitpunkt sowieso unausweichlich. Hätte man Pearl Habour gewarnt wären die Verluste auf Seiten der USA geringer gewesen. Es währe aber ebenso zu einem Kriegseintritt der USA gekommen. 

Bei Google Videos habe ich die Doku zum Thema UFO-Projete der Nazis gefunden http://video.google.de/videosearch?...e&q=N24+Doku+Das+UFO-Projekt+der+Nazis&view=0.


----------



## tickymick (14. März 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Warum hat er nichts dagegen getan? Ganz einfach, schaut euch die Statistiken an, wieviele nach Pearl Habour freiwillig für Amerika in den Krieg gezogen sind.Die Frage die bleibt ist die, ob es das wert war - mMn schon, aber Ansichtssache.


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (14. März 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Wenn du recht hättest dann werden wir es sowieso nie erfahren. Geändert hätte es nur die Opferzahlen bei den Soldaten/Piloten/Matrosen. Aber nicht denn Eintritt der USA in den Krieg.
Was für deine Theorie spircht ist die Tatsache das es Wahlen gab und Roosevelt gewann deutlich.


----------



## herethic (14. März 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Warum sollte der Krieg für die Amerikaner unausweichlig gewesen sein?

Mit Europa hatten sie nichts am Hut und hätten sie ihre Ölborungen im japanischen Meer(Japanisches Hochheitsgebiet!)beendet hätten sie auch keine Probleme mit Japan gehabt.

Die amerikanische Bevölkerung war der Meinung das der Weltkrieg eine rein Europäische Angelegenheit war,aber die Regierung der USA wollte in den Krieg  einziehen um ihre eigenen Interessen zu waren (sprich den Fasschismus eindämmen).Es gab ja sogar eigens vom japnischen Kaiser einberufen Verhandlungen,aber Roosevelt wollte vor der Bevölerung sich keine blöße gg. den Faschismus geben.

Im 1.WK war man schon gg. massiven Protest der amerikanischen Bevölkerung eigezogen worden,man wusste das man es kein zweites mal schaffen würde,weshalb man einen Grund brauchte.

Dieser Grund war Pearl Harbor.

Roosevelt wollte die Kontrolle über die Pazifikinseln haben,den Faschismus eindämmen und einfach seine eigene Interessen erzwingen weshalb die Theorie mit Pearl Harbour für mich plausibel klingt.



> Drastische Drosselungen der Benzinlieferungen nur wenige Monate vor dem Überfall[9] und die durch andere US-Sanktionen verursachte Rohstoffknappheit[10] haben Japan gezwungen, „es für unmöglich zu erachten, durch weitere Verhandlungen zu einer Einigung zu gelangen“[11], so die Note, die Japan den USA zu Kriegsbeginn aushändigte. Der Grund für diese und vorangegangene Embargos war der japanische Angriffskrieg gegen China und die Besetzung von Französisch-Indochina im Zuge der allgemeinen Kriegsvorbereitungen Japans.[12]
> Generalstabschef George C. Marshall telegraphierte am 27. Oktober 1941 streng geheim einem nur begrenzten Kreis von Pazifik-Offizieren:
> _„Wenn Feindseligkeiten nicht vermieden werden können, ziehen die USA es vor, Japan den ersten feindseligen Akt ausführen zu lassen“_[13]
> 
> ...


----------



## Painkiller (17. März 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Plausibel klingt es schon....

Die Frage ist nur, wie soviele Leute die im Pentagon bescheid wussten immer noch darüber schweigen können...


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (17. März 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Zu diesen Vorwürfen gab es mehrere Untersuchungsausschusse. Solllten einige 'Mitwisser' dort eine Falschaussage gemacht haben könnte ich mir vorstellen das sie aus guten Grund ihre Aussage von damals nicht ändern.

Vorausgsetzt Rossvelt wusste das die Japaner Pearl Harbor angreifen.  Er verlegte die Pazifik Flotte nach Pearl. Ob nun als Drohung oder gar als Zielscheibe bleibt unklar.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2010)

*AW: Verschwörungstheorien- Schwindel oder Wahrheit?*

Da es in diesem Thread seit nunmehr über 4 Wochen nicht mehr um Verschwörungstheorien im allgemeinen geht, sondern bestenfalls Einzelfälle anhand spekulativer Quellen, quellenloser Zitate oder reinen Mutmaßungen durchgekaut werden und das (schon länger) z.T. ohne Beachtung des bisherigen Threadverlaufes, erkläre ich den Thread jetzt mal für hoffnungslos und geschlossen.


----------

